# Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" Sub tema "Driver 741"



## Fogonazo

Este tema es una derivación de este otro: *"Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático""*

Lo cual trae a la mente una pregunta inmediata: ¿ Por que abrir un tema nuevo sobre otro esquema/diseño asiático ?

A lo que se le responde: ! Porque este *NO* es *"Otro"* esquema/diseño.

Este driver es tan versátil que merece un tema propio, sin ninguna clase de agregados externos puede se un muy buen amplificador de hasta unos 50W, de ahí en mas apilando transistores de potencia (Salida) y ajustando la tensión de alimentación se pueden lograr potencias de "Toda" clase de valores, incluso muy altos.

Muchos de los esquemas que vendrán a parar aquí se parecen a otros ya publicados en el tema de origen, *! A no quejarse ¡*


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador 60W/8Ω 100/4Ω

±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo*

Ver el archivo adjunto 96719

Ver el archivo adjunto 96720

Ver el archivo adjunto 96721​


*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador Tastech 140W/8Ω 240W/4Ω

±50Vcc*


Ver el archivo adjunto 100894

Ver el archivo adjunto 100895

Ver el archivo adjunto 100896​


----------



## Kowaky

Fogonazo No puede faltar en su colección que mas diría que es una recopilación, el driver diseñado y comprobado por el creador de la web UN-SOUND SALES que ahora se llama Rain Black
Es un mini 741 para fuente DC de ±45V a ±65 muy sencillo pero muy bueno
Usa transistores finales a partir de 2 a 6 complementarios 2SC5200 y 2SA1943.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Driver 741 MK II Megatech *

*300W/8Ω ±80Vcc*

























*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## Kowaky

Como me encanta este driver bueno solo falto el PCB para que la información quede mas completa

Colaboro con el pcb del CES 741 faltante que se encuentra en la web UN-SOUND SALES,  aporto mi propio pcb humildemente de pronto a alguien le sea de agrado el rediseño milimetrado y centrado, ambos están para imprimir y planchar mi pcb fue elaborado en Sprint Layout, por si alguien desea el archivo original.


----------



## jlpua

Kowaky dijo:


> Fogonazo No puede faltar en su colección que mas diría que es una recopilación, el driver diseñado y comprobado por el creador de la web UN-SOUND SALES que ahora se llama Rain Black
> Es un mini 741 para fuente DC de ±45V a ±65 muy sencillo pero muy bueno
> Usa transistores finales a partir de 2 a 6 complementarios 2SC5200 y 2SA1943.
> 
> Mas información visitar pagina web: http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=hsai76ubb7876tre88ato9u667&topic=2061.0
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=6804;image
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=5519;image
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=5520;image


 
buenas tardes

Amigos  esos MJE podrian ser remplazados Por TIP"s por aca en Santa Marta son como dificiles de conseguir
 les agradezco su repuesta


----------



## Kowaky

jlpua dijo:


> buenas tardes
> 
> Amigos esos MJE podrian ser remplazados Por TIP"s por aca en Santa Marta son como dificiles de conseguir
> les agradezco su repuesta


 

@jlpua se puede con un reemplazo solo hay que tener en cuenta la configuración Pin a Pin, pero los MJE son los mejores y aguantan mas, en lo que pueda es mejor que los consiga o encargue alguna provincia cercana, porque estos Driver se pueden ampliar con solo variar la fuente de ±45V a ±90, y aumentar el numero de transistores de la salida, para así obtener una potencia eficiente, de mejor calidad y mucho mejor que una comercial, ahí donde lo ve el CES 741 es un mini monstruo


----------



## jlpua

Gracias por su respuesta 
Averiguare en Barranquilla que es mucho mas amplia en almacenes y en cuanto al pastillaje ya lo note con referencia a los tip  creo que lo sumare a l otro proyecto de 40 w posteado por Fogonaso con calma de pronto realizo los dos
De antemano gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## andrew01

Hola otra etapa excitadora 741
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## blanko001

Unas preguntas... en el futuro no muy lejano (eso espero) quiero probar el Amplificador *Tastech 140W/8Ω 240W/4Ω ±50Vcc* que compartió fogonazo, tengo un buen transformador guardado hace unos 6 años, a simple vista entrega unos 10A fácilmente, pero rectificados entrega ±60V (+60 0 -60). Veo que el diseño está pensado en una fuente de ±50V. He revisado hojas de datos de los transistores de potencia y excitadores... ambos soportan el aumento de tensión, y veo que son ellos los que pueden estar sometidos a la tensión mencionada, por ese lado entonces no creo que exista problema. 

¿Solo tengo que calcular el valor de las resistencias de 2W de polarización de los zener para mantener mas o menos en las mismas condiciones la etapa del integrado y en general del amplificador?

¿Aunque éste tipo de diseños sean llamados 741 el circuito apropiado es el LF351 propuesto?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> . . . ¿Aunque éste tipo de diseños sean llamados 741 el circuito apropiado es el LF351 propuesto?
> 
> Saludos!



Casi cualquier operacional de uso común en audio te sirve, excepto un *741*


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo... ¿puedo preguntar porqué no se puede el LM741? Solo es curiosidad por tu respuesta.


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Fogonazo... ¿puedo preguntar porqué no se puede el LM741? Solo es curiosidad por tu respuesta.



Bajo valor de *Slew Rate* (Tasa de crecimiento o velocidad de respuesta).

Un 741 te puede servir, con reservas, para una aplicación de baja señal de salida, si la señal de salida es elevada (Tensión) el 741 no llega.


----------



## ivanelectr22

Fogonazo dijo:


> Bajo valor de *Slew Rate* (Tasa de crecimiento o velocidad de respuesta).
> 
> Un 741 te puede servir, con reservas, para una aplicación de baja señal de salida, si la señal de salida es elevada (Tensión) el 741 no llega.



disculpas, seria factible un tl071?





Kowaky dijo:


> Fogonazo No puede faltar en su colección que mas diría que es una recopilación, el driver diseñado y comprobado por el creador de la web UN-SOUND SALES que ahora se llama Rain Black
> Es un mini 741 para fuente DC de ±45V a ±65 muy sencillo pero muy bueno
> Usa transistores finales a partir de 2 a 6 complementarios 2SC5200 y 2SA1943.
> 
> Mas información visitar pagina web: http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=hsai76ubb7876tre88ato9u667&topic=2061.0
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=6804;image
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=5519;image
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=5520;image



quiro armar este emplificador, ¿la resistencia que figura como Rx tiene el valor del diagrama original?


----------



## Kowaky

electron88 dijo:
			
		

> un-mini 741, ese me interesa, saludos


 
Mil disculpas estaba súper confundido por los comentarios anteriores, pensé que me hablaban del CES-741, la RX del mini-741 es de 330Ω, ese si se puede usar el operacional 741 o el TL071, es un excelente amplificador y funciona de 10, muy recomendable para armarlo, a pesar de su sencillez tiene una buena respuesta y lo mejor se puede ampliar, es un driver muy económico y de fácil armado.


----------



## electron88

Kowaky dijo:


> Mil disculpas estaba súper confundido por los comentarios anteriores, pensé que me hablaban del CES-741, la RX del mini-741 es de 330Ω, ese si se puede usar el operacional 741 o el TL071, es un excelente amplificador y funciona de 10, muy recomendable para armarlo, a pesar de su sencillez tiene una buena respuesta y lo mejor se puede ampliar, es un driver muy económico y de fácil armado.




muchas gracias! en cuanto lo arme te cuento! ¿cuales son las diferencias entre uno y otro eperacional? ¿porque en esta etapa se pueden poner el 741 y el 071? es una duda nomas.

¿cual seria la potencia en 4 y 8 ohms si lo alimento con -+ 50?

en la lista de componenetes figuran un par de zener, ¿son de 15v? no alcanzo a ver muy bien! las resistencias de 5w ¿de que valor son?
por ultimo, en la entrada de señal hay dos capacitores, en una foto alojada en el link que pusiste sale solo un capacitor! ¿es necesario poner los dos o poniendo el que esta ahi ya alcanza? saludos y graciaas 

adjunto la imagen para que veas lo de los capacitores


----------



## Kowaky

electron88 dijo:


> muchas gracias! en cuanto lo arme te cuento! ¿cuales son las diferencias entre uno y otro eperacional? ¿porque en esta etapa se pueden poner el 741 y el 071? es una duda nomas.
> 
> ¿cual seria la potencia en 4 y 8 ohms si lo alimento con -+ 50?
> 
> en la lista de componenetes figuran un par de zener, ¿son de 15v? no alcanzo a ver muy bien! las resistencias de 5w ¿de que valor son?
> por ultimo, en la entrada de señal hay dos capacitores, en una foto alojada en el link que pusiste sale solo un capacitor! ¿es necesario poner los dos o poniendo el que esta ahi ya alcanza? saludos y graciaas
> 
> adjunto la imagen para que veas lo de los capacitores


 
@electron88, Ambos operacionales son idénticos en cuanto a distribución de pines y alimentación, el TL071 es un operacional J-FET de bajo ruido, tiene un bajo consumo de corriente, de baja temperatura y compensación del coeficiente de tensión, es recomendable usar el TL071, pero originalmente el Mini-741 usa un 741 no quiere decir que este sea malo, cada uno tiene su consumo de corriente y ganancia, varia un poco el sonido pero no es significativamente, puede usar el Operacional que le sea mas asequible

La potencia con impedancias de 4Ω es de 120W con 2 TR y con impedancia de 8Ω es de 70W, al igual es un amplificador ampliable, esto quiere decir que puede ampliar el numero de transistores a la salida, hay que tener en cuanta que el voltaje mínimo debe ser de ±35V a un máximo de ±65V, mínimo 2 TR Finales a un máximo de 6 TR Finales, potencias entre 100W a 300W, con corrientes desde 2Amp a 6Amp Máximo.

Si así es los Zener son de 15V a 1W puede usar los 1N4744 estos regulan el voltaje para alimentar el operacional.

Las resistencias en el diagrama claramente indica:




Que son de 2 de 500Ω y 2 100Ω a 5W, tenga en cuenta que hay que realizar el montaje adicional donde van los Transistores de Potencia si este se desea ampliar a mas potencia, instalar Resistencias de 10Ω a 50Ω de sus bases 1/2W, y resistencias entre 0.22Ω a 0.33Ω a 5W desde los colectores de los transistores de salida SPK, si solo se va instalar 2 transistores de potencia se debe instalar como se muestra en la siguiente imagen:



Los capacitores o condensadores, hay que instalar los 2 en paralelo, el condensador de poliéster tiene un valor de 0.1µF, y el otro es un condensador NP Bipolar de 2.2µ a 10µF de 50V, se puede colocar 1 de ellos pero debe ser el mas conveniente ojala el condensador NP


----------



## electron88

Kowaky dijo:


> @electron88, Ambos operacionales son idénticos en cuanto a distribución de pines y alimentación, el TL071 es un operacional J-FET de bajo ruido, tiene un bajo consumo de corriente, de baja temperatura y compensación del coeficiente de tensión, es recomendable usar el TL071, pero originalmente el Mini-741 usa un 741 no quiere decir que este sea malo, cada uno tiene su consumo de corriente y ganancia, varia un poco el sonido pero no es significativamente, puede usar el Operacional que le sea mas asequible
> 
> La potencia con impedancias de 4Ω es de 120W con 2 TR y con impedancia de 8Ω es de 70W, al igual es un amplificador ampliable, esto quiere decir que puede ampliar el numero de transistores a la salida, hay que tener en cuanta que el voltaje mínimo debe ser de ±35V a un máximo de ±65V, mínimo 2 TR Finales a un máximo de 6 TR Finales, potencias entre 100W a 300W, con corrientes desde 2Amp a 6Amp Máximo.
> 
> Si así es los Zener son de 15V a 1W puede usar los 1N4744 estos regulan el voltaje para alimentar el operacional.
> 
> Las resistencias en el diagrama claramente indica:
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index...ction=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=6804;image
> 
> Que son de 2 de 500Ω y 2 100Ω a 5W, tenga en cuenta que hay que realizar el montaje adicional donde van los Transistores de Potencia si este se desea ampliar a mas potencia, instalar Resistencias de 10Ω a 50Ω de sus bases 1/2W, y resistencias entre 0.22Ω a 0.33Ω a 5W desde los colectores de los transistores de salida SPK, si solo se va instalar 2 transistores de potencia se debe instalar como se muestra en la siguiente imagen:
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index...tion=dlattach;topic=6333.0;attach=18996;image
> 
> Los capacitores o condensadores, hay que instalar los 2 en paralelo, el condensador de poliéster tiene un valor de 0.1µF, y el otro es un condensador NP Bipolar de 2.2µ a 10µF de 50V, se puede colocar 1 de ellos pero debe ser el mas conveniente ojala el condensador NP




muchisimas gracias, me interesa el proyecto porque dispongo de una potencia la cual la etapa es un desastre,la tension de fuente es -+50, asi que he decidido armar otra, y vi esta, ademas tengo la mayoria de componentes! gracias de nuevo, muy clara tu explicacion . saludos


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Aquí hay otro 741, me parece muy bueno. Califica como HiFi con THD+N de 0.0055%. Entrega 150W a 4Ω y 75W a 8Ω. 





En el archivo .rar encontrarán diseño PDF, lista de componentes y operacionales a utilizar; así como sus respectivos componentes dependiendo del IC.


----------



## ivanelectr22

Kowaky dijo:


> @electron88, Ambos operacionales son idénticos en cuanto a distribución de pines y alimentación, el TL071 es un operacional J-FET de bajo ruido, tiene un bajo consumo de corriente, de baja temperatura y compensación del coeficiente de tensión, es recomendable usar el TL071, pero originalmente el Mini-741 usa un 741 no quiere decir que este sea malo, cada uno tiene su consumo de corriente y ganancia, varia un poco el sonido pero no es significativamente, puede usar el Operacional que le sea mas asequible
> 
> La potencia con impedancias de 4Ω es de 120W con 2 TR y con impedancia de 8Ω es de 70W, al igual es un amplificador ampliable, esto quiere decir que puede ampliar el numero de transistores a la salida, hay que tener en cuanta que el voltaje mínimo debe ser de ±35V a un máximo de ±65V, mínimo 2 TR Finales a un máximo de 6 TR Finales, potencias entre 100W a 300W, con corrientes desde 2Amp a 6Amp Máximo.
> 
> Si así es los Zener son de 15V a 1W puede usar los 1N4744 estos regulan el voltaje para alimentar el operacional.
> 
> Las resistencias en el diagrama claramente indica:
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index...ction=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=6804;image
> 
> Que son de 2 de 500Ω y 2 100Ω a 5W, tenga en cuenta que hay que realizar el montaje adicional donde van los Transistores de Potencia si este se desea ampliar a mas potencia, instalar Resistencias de 10Ω a 50Ω de sus bases 1/2W, y resistencias entre 0.22Ω a 0.33Ω a 5W desde los colectores de los transistores de salida SPK, si solo se va instalar 2 transistores de potencia se debe instalar como se muestra en la siguiente imagen:
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index...tion=dlattach;topic=6333.0;attach=18996;image
> 
> Los capacitores o condensadores, hay que instalar los 2 en paralelo, el condensador de poliéster tiene un valor de 0.1µF, y el otro es un condensador NP Bipolar de 2.2µ a 10µF de 50V, se puede colocar 1 de ellos pero debe ser el mas conveniente ojala el condensador NP



disculpame, una duda, ¿porque no lleva resistencias de 0.22Ω a 0.33Ω en el diagrama del mini? segun veo sale directamente de los colectores la salida del parlante! en el diagrama del mas grande "por decirle de alguna manera" se ven las resistencias de 0.22 en los colectores, ¿es decir que van en caso de querer ampliarlo nomas?


----------



## Kowaky

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> disculpame, una duda, ¿porque no lleva resistencias de 0.22Ω a 0.33Ω en el diagrama del mini? segun veo sale directamente de los colectores la salida del parlante! en el diagrama del mas grande "por decirle de alguna manera" se ven las resistencias de 0.22 en los colectores, ¿es decir que van en caso de querer ampliarlo nomas?


 
Compañero @ivanelectr22, usted mismo lo ha dicho en pocas palabras es otra configuración complementaria, fíjese en el diagrama y por esto no van de 0.22Ω o 0.33Ω, porque las bases del par de Transistores de salida complementarios van a los colectores de los MJE340 y MJE350, y entre sus emisores con una R=100Ω van a GND, si reemplaza las R=500Ω por unas de 0.33Ω el THD será, en ocasiones se recomienda cambiar las R de 500Ω por unas de 680Ω a 1K, si fuese la configuración complementaria conocida es decir la de siempre, porque en Asia se usan varias configuraciones complementarias que muchos desconocen y les parece muy raras, si fuese la de siempre seria que las bases de los transistores de salida irán a los emisores de los MJE340 y 350, con resistencias en serie de 470Ω a 680Ω hacia el SPK, y finalmente los colectores de los complementarios MJE van con sus respectivas R entre 330Ω a 500Ω hacia el +Vcc y -Vcc respectivamente, como vera son muy distintas configuraciones cada una debe llevar sus respectivas resistencias dependiendo su configuración y ampliación


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador (741) de 100W/8Ω ± 40Vcc*



















*Un-Sound.Com*​

Simulación Multisim 13


----------



## alcidesruben

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Driver 741 MK II Megatech *​
> *300W/8Ω ±80Vcc*​
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102171​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102172​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102173​
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102174​
> 
> 
> [URL]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]


 
Hola a todos un pequeño aporte


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador (741) de 100W/8Ω ± 40Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109004
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109003
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109005​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]
> 
> 
> Simulación Multisim 13



Buenas noches Compañero fogonazo 

Me podria facilitar este PBC por favor.

Agradezco su atencion 

Jlpua


----------



## Fogonazo

jlpua dijo:


> Buenas noches Compañero fogonazo
> 
> _*Me podria facilitar este PBC por favor.*_
> 
> Agradezco su atencion
> 
> Jlpua



*No* tengo el diseño de ese PCB, pero con el LayOut que figura en el tema no debería ser muy difícil de clonar.


----------



## Yetrox

Soy nuevo en este Foro pero jlpua quizás te puedo colaborar con el PCB, es un amplificador muy bueno con el TL071.

Medidas del PCB escala real son : 8,5cm x 7cm.


----------



## Yetrox

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y ¿ No es el mismo que este ?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tico-sub-tema-driver-741-a-108527/#post863887



Si es el mismo diagrama pero con Driver Mono, a mi parecer tiene buen diseño y es expandible , tengo 2 muy buenos  para subir pero les falta el diagrama no vez


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador (741) de 100W/8Ω ± 40Vcc*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109004
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109003
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109005​
> [URL]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]
> 
> 
> Simulación Multisim 13



Buenas noches foristas

La imajen que me recomendaron para este amplificador se distorciona al ampliarse , me tome la tarea de seguir el consejo de fogo de clonarlo antes de hacer pruebas se los presento, por si hay que corregir algo adjunto el  pdf

Att Jlpua


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador (741) de 100W/8Ω ± 40Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109004
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109003
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109005​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]
> 
> 
> Simulación Multisim 13



Buanas Noches 
Tengo una inquietud Compañero Fogonazo, los bdxxx tienen que estar termicamente unidos al disipador ? es necesario?

Agradezco su amable atencion y disculpe mi ignorancia si esto debe ser asy

Atentamente 
Jlpua


----------



## xavirom

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Driver 741 MK II Megatech
> 
> 300W/8Ω ±80Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102172
> ​
> 
> [URL]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​ [/URL]



Hola.

 Estoy reparando un bafle potenciado Lexsen y el amplificador es casi idéntico a este. El problema que tiene es que está mal la polarización en reposo, la tensión máxima que obtengo entre colector y emisor del MJE340 del multiplicador Vbe, es de 1.3V. La verdad es que no encuentro nada mal o desvalorizado, desconecté las bases de los drivers y la salida del operacional para probar esta etapa sola y nada cambia, reemplacé el multiplicador Vbe (lleva un 2SD669) y los transistores A940 (en el megatech sería el MJE350) y el C2073 (en el megatech el MJE340). La resistencia que ajusta el bias es fija y de 510ohms que al variarla tampoco logro demasiado. Las resistencias de 15K en paralelo con los electrolíticos de 10u, en el Lexsen son de 16K y las de 680 son de 240ohms. La verdad no entiendo bien que es lo que sucede.
 Alguna sugerencia?
 Gracias.



Perdón, me corrijo, variando la R de 510ohms a 120ohms, llego a obtener 2.2V entre colector emisor del 2SD669.


----------



## Fogonazo

xavirom dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Estoy reparando un bafle potenciado Lexsen y el amplificador es casi idéntico a este. El problema que tiene es que está mal la polarización en reposo, la tensión máxima que obtengo entre colector y emisor del MJE340 del multiplicador Vbe, es de 1.3V. La verdad es que no encuentro nada mal o desvalorizado, desconecté las bases de los drivers y la salida del operacional para probar esta etapa sola y nada cambia, reemplacé el multiplicador Vbe (lleva un 2SD669) y los transistores A940 (en el megatech sería el MJE350) y el C2073 (en el megatech el MJE340). La resistencia que ajusta el bias es fija y de 510ohms que al variarla tampoco logro demasiado. Las resistencias de 15K en paralelo con los electrolíticos de 10u, en el Lexsen son de 16K y las de 680 son de 240ohms. La verdad no entiendo bien que es lo que sucede.
> Alguna sugerencia?
> Gracias.
> 
> Perdón, me corrijo, variando la R de 510ohms a 120ohms, llego a obtener 2.2V entre colector emisor del 2SD669.




Y ¿ Que valor tiene la corriente de reposo en los transistores de salida ?

Lectura recomendada:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## xavirom

Cero, a mi entender debería tener una lectura de unos 2,6V mas o menos para polarizar 4 junturas. Actualmente no tengo la etapa de salida conectada.


----------



## Fogonazo

xavirom dijo:


> Cero, a mi entender debería tener una lectura de unos 2,6V mas o menos para polarizar 4 junturas. Actualmente no tengo la etapa de salida conectada.



¿ Entendiste lo que te estoy preguntando ?


----------



## xavirom

Creo que si, la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida, no?. Si es eso, la corriente de reposo es cero, la tensión base emisor de los transistores de salida es de apenas 0.1V. Para no hacer volar todo es que decidí desconectarlos desde los drivers en adelante y la salida del operacional para trabajar solo con los transistores involucrados.


----------



## Fogonazo

xavirom dijo:


> Creo que si, la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida, no?. Si es eso, la corriente de reposo es cero, la tensión base emisor de los transistores de salida es de apenas 0.1V. Para no hacer volar todo es que decidí desconectarlos desde los drivers en adelante y la salida del operacional para trabajar solo con los transistores involucrados.



*100mV* sobre las resistencias de emisor es mucho, son mas de 200mA por transistor.

¿ Leíste el tema completo sobre como se ajusta y las precauciones a tener en cuenta ?


----------



## xavirom

> Creo que si, la corriente de reposo de los transistores de salida, no?. Si es eso, la corriente de reposo es cero, la tensión base emisor de los transistores de salida es de apenas 0.1V. Para no hacer volar todo es que decidí desconectarlos desde los drivers en adelante y la salida del operacional para trabajar solo con los transistores involucrados.​


 
Fogo, creo que el que no está leyendo sos vos.
100mV entre Base-Emisor, no en las resistencias de emisor.


----------



## Fogonazo

Te sugerí que leas el tema, allí dice donde se mide la corriente y tu mediste donde te vino en gana.   

Hasta aquí llego yo. Suerte con tu amplificador.


----------



## DOSMETROS

xavirom dijo:


> 100mV entre Base-Emisor, no en las resistencias de emisor.


 
Ese dato *no sirve para nada* , solo sirve para comprobar que el transistor si está conduciendo .

El dato que se necesita es *corriente de colector o de emisor* , medida directamente o a través del voltaje que cae en la resistencia de emisor.

Cuantas veces hay que decirles que lean https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## xavirom

A ver, rebobinando, el amplificador funciona, solo que distorsiona terriblemente, porque está mal la corriente de reposo. Cuando digo que no hay corriente de reposo en los transistores de salida lo verifico midiendo la caída de tensión en las resistencias de emisor que están en SERIE con los transistores de salida (DOSMETROS; en un circuito serie la corriente es la misma), por lo tanto por ley de ohm si la tensión en dicha resistencia es CERO, la corriente también lo es!. Se me ocurrió medir la tensión Base Emisor de cada transistor de salida y comprobé que solo hay 100mV (DOSMETROS, te parece que en esas condiciones no sirve para nada medir esta tensión?). Siguiendo la busqueda hacia atrás, podría decir que la "fuente de tensión" que me suministra la tensión SUFICIENTE para hacer conducir a los transistores de salida y sus correspondientes drivers  es el multiplicador Vbe (MJE350), dicha "fuente de tensión" es mas o menos 1.4V, si sumamos 4 junturas necesitaría como dije antes unos 2.6V. Todos los transistores comprobados con un ohmetro están en buenas condiciones, no obstante reemplacé el transistor del bias y los 2 asociados a él sin cambio alguno. Para no hacer volar nada, desconecté las bases de los drivers para trabajar solamente con el circuito de polarización, lo que me hace descartar por el momento alguna falla o mal funcionamiento de la etapa de salida, es más, para despejar toda duda con respecto a la etapa de entrada levanté tambien la salida del operacional.
En este punto de las pruebas, la tensión C-E del transistor del bias no se modificó.
Las resistencias asociadas a este transistor no están desvalorizadas ni tampoco las otras 4 que están conecatadas en los otros 2 transistores, no obstante reemplacé las 2 del transistor del bias y nada, solamente bajando la de 510 ohms (base -emisor del transistor del bias)a 120 ohms logré que la tensión C-E del transistor del bias aumentó hasta mas o menos 2.2V, lo cual me está indicando que algo está mal, y la verdad que no veo porque, ese es el motivo de la consulta.
Fogo, tu tutorial no me ayuda mucho dado que estás hablando de una etapa de potencia que funciona no?, la que yo tengo también funciona pero tiene esta falla.
Evidentemente no se entiende lo que digo, de todos modos agbradezco la ayuda.


----------



## Yetrox

@xavirom, Nos cuentas que el amplificador es uno similar al CES-741 mas no es idéntico, el CES-741 es un Modelo Clon del Crest Audio FA800, para empezar deberías conseguir o sacar el diagrama exacto de tu amplificador, ¿que modelo Lexsen es? Luego hacer una buena simulación de este mismo y cuando tengas bien calibrada la simulación, realizas los cambios en tu amplificador con las mediciones básicas correspondientes, la distorsión proviene de un mal ajuste en el Gain, bajar la resistencia IQ de 510 a 120 es grave error, la del colector a base debe ser de 680 y la de base a emisor mínimo esta debe ser de 330 a 470 bias Fijas, la del Gain debe ser entre 22K, 39K a 120K pero esta debe ser calibrada dependiendo del operacional, cada ajuste de valores están asociados y depende a que tipo de operacional esta conectado en el amplificador, si estos valores no son los correctos no solamente aumentara la distorsión, si que también el Offset lo hará.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo empezaria revisando el pinout del transistor del multiplicador Vbe, no sea que tiene las patas cambiadas de lugar por un modelo medio trucho.
De todos modos la distorsion por falta de bias se produce a bajos niveles de salida y no cuando va al mango, asi que el problema puede estar en otro lugar.


----------



## xavirom

yetrox, entiendo lo que decís, es mas esta etapa en cuestión es igual con algunos valores diferentes como indiqué antes, en realidad lo de variar la resistencia es para ver como responde el circuito y sacar conclusiones, no pretendo modificar nada, este circuito siempre funcionó así, es mas en la impresión de componentes de la placa figura el valor de los componentes y no su nombre y número de orden.
Dr. Zoidberg, no pensé lo del transistor con otro pinout o trucho, tendría que revisar eso, pero el circuito levantado es correcto. Según me cuenta el dueño del equipo, el bafle empezó de repente a escucharse mal y un tiempo después no tenía agudos, yo encontré el driver de agudos quemado y esto de la NO plarización de la etapa de salida, bastante coherente con lo que me cuenta el cliente.
Voy a seguir investigando.
Gracias.


----------



## Yetrox

xavirom dijo:


> yetrox, entiendo lo que decís, es mas esta etapa en cuestión es igual con algunos valores diferentes como indiqué antes, en realidad lo de variar la resistencia es para ver como responde el circuito y sacar conclusiones, no pretendo modificar nada, este circuito siempre funcionó así, es mas en la impresión de componentes de la placa figura el valor de los componentes y no su nombre y número de orden.
> Dr. Zoidberg, no pensé lo del transistor con otro pinout o trucho, tendría que revisar eso, pero el circuito levantado es correcto. Según me cuenta el dueño del equipo, el bafle empezó de repente a escucharse mal y un tiempo después no tenía agudos, yo encontré el driver de agudos quemado y esto de la NO plarización de la etapa de salida, bastante coherente con lo que me cuenta el cliente.
> Voy a seguir investigando.
> Gracias.


 
@xavirom según lo que nos comentas se quemo la etapa de agudos, a mi parecer hay mas de un componente que trabaja al 50% cuando este debe trabajar entre el 80 al 95%, suele pasar mas a menudo en los condensadores, ya le echaste un vistazo a los condensadores cerámicos y el mas importante que va en paralelo con la resistencia que controla en Gain por ahí va estar el fallo bueno hay muchas cosas que pueden estar produciendo ello, hay que ir poco a poco y con paciencia revisando componente a componente.


----------



## diegomj1973

xavirom dijo:


> yetrox, entiendo lo que decís, es mas esta etapa en cuestión es igual con algunos valores diferentes como indiqué antes, en realidad lo de variar la resistencia es para ver como responde el circuito y sacar conclusiones, no pretendo modificar nada, este circuito siempre funcionó así, es mas en la impresión de componentes de la placa figura el valor de los componentes y no su nombre y número de orden.
> Dr. Zoidberg, no pensé lo del transistor con otro pinout o trucho, tendría que revisar eso, pero el circuito levantado es correcto. Según me cuenta el dueño del equipo, el bafle empezó de repente a escucharse mal y un tiempo después no tenía agudos, yo encontré el driver de agudos quemado y esto de la NO plarización de la etapa de salida, bastante coherente con lo que me cuenta el cliente.
> Voy a seguir investigando.
> Gracias.



Controlaste a los MJE340 y MJE350 que alimentan al transistor del multiplicador de VBE?. Estos transistores suelen ser los que sufren la mayor paliza en potencia disipada acorde a su encapsulado y la forma más común de trabajar en esa parte del circuito (sin aletas disipadoras) y más viendo si el multiplicador no llega a su voltaje correspondiente. Otra posibilidad es que alguna de esas resistencias de emisor de esos transistores (las de 220 ohmios) que se encuentren medio abiertas o desvalorizadas.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom

Bueno.........

No quiero ensuciar el tema original del post, en todo caso si el moderador lo considera necesario que lo mueva al sector corresponda, un nuevo post, etc.

Adjunto un par de imágenes con el circuito que levanté del amplificador. Los valores son los originales serigrafiados en la misma plaqueta, las resistencias las reemplacé a todas (las del circuito del bias y los 2 transistores, total 8 resistencias), el operacional de entrada tiene la salida levantada del circuito, los transistores que figuran entre paréntesis, fueron los que puse en reemplazo de los originales para probar sin ningún cambio en el funcionamiento. La tensión entre el punto A y B es de 1,4V, la caída de tensión en las resistencias de 100 ohms es de 114mV.
Muestro además la etapa de salida que actualmente está desconectada desde las bases de los transistores drivers.

Había dicho antes que bajando la resistencia de 510ohms lograba aumentar la tensión entre A y B pero me resulta exagerado el bajar a 120 ohms para aumentar a cerca de 2.2V, algo no está bien y no me doy cuenta que es. Inclusive desconecté los colectores de los transistores que van conectados al transistor del bias y armé el circuito en el aire para descartar alguna fuga en el impreso (?), pero nada.

Estoy desorientado como saxofonista en banda de folklore.

No pude cargar las imágenes, están en el archivo rar.


----------



## diegomj1973

xavirom dijo:


> Bueno.........
> 
> No quiero ensuciar el tema original del post, en todo caso si el moderador lo considera necesario que lo mueva al sector corresponda, un nuevo post, etc.
> 
> Adjunto un par de imágenes con el circuito que levanté del amplificador. Los valores son los originales serigrafiados en la misma plaqueta, las resistencias las reemplacé a todas (las del circuito del bias y los 2 transistores, total 8 resistencias), el operacional de entrada tiene la salida levantada del circuito, los transistores que figuran entre paréntesis, fueron los que puse en reemplazo de los originales para probar sin ningún cambio en el funcionamiento. La tensión entre el punto A y B es de 1,4V, la caída de tensión en las resistencias de 100 ohms es de 114mV.
> Muestro además la etapa de salida que actualmente está desconectada desde las bases de los transistores drivers.
> 
> Había dicho antes que bajando la resistencia de 510ohms lograba aumentar la tensión entre A y B pero me resulta exagerado el bajar a 120 ohms para aumentar a cerca de 2.2V, algo no está bien y no me doy cuenta que es. Inclusive desconecté los colectores de los transistores que van conectados al transistor del bias y armé el circuito en el aire para descartar alguna fuga en el impreso (?), pero nada.
> 
> Estoy desorientado como saxofonista en banda de folklore.
> 
> No pude cargar las imágenes, están en el archivo rar.



El voltaje entre A y B debería encontrarse entre unos 2,62 a 2,82 V aprox. para un bías de salida total de 100 mA (valor bastante común para una potencia de la de éstas): unos 50 mA por par de transistores de potencia. ¿Has medido la resistencia de 1k27 en el multiplicador?. Personalmente, la resistencia de 510 ohmios la bajaría a unos 390 ohmios, ya que por lo que calculé no llega al voltaje citado necesario.

Saludos


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos los miembros del foro que driver me acosejarian para usarlo con este transformador es de 77 voltios simetricos aqui les dejo la foto,


----------



## xavirom

Decidí cambiar las resistencias de 240 ohms por 470 ohms y la de 510 ohms por una fija de 270 ohms en serie con un pre set de 200 ohms, ajusté el bias a unos 50mA por transistor y está en prueba, hasta ahora...........................


----------



## vargasmongo3435

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos a todos los miembros del foro que driver me acosejarian para usarlo con este transformador es de 77 voltios simetricos aqui les dejo la foto,



bueno 77V AC a convertirlo a DC da aproximadamente 108V DC quizas puedas usarlo para un amplificador de super gran potencia  pero seria muy costoso quizas lo puedas usar para un preamplificador de valvulas no estoy segur no lo botes eso es dinero y son caros mano 

Regards
Juan


----------



## Yetrox

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos a todos los miembros del foro que driver me acosejarian para usarlo con este transformador es de 77 voltios simetricos aqui les dejo la foto,





pedro yamarte Pues mira te va bien la RAM BUX 5.0 con caídas de voltaje te podría servir para un XLS 5000 o una QSC


----------



## pedro yamarte

Gracias compañeros por responder pero pense que podria servir algun driver que posteo el amigo fogonazo...amigo yetrox cual seria esos esquemas estan posteados en forma completa?


----------



## Yetrox

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Gracias compañeros por responder pero pense que podria servir algun driver que posteo el amigo fogonazo...amigo yetrox cual seria esos esquemas estan posteados en forma completa?





pedro yamarte Pues mira la RAM esta en el Foro con Inyectores, pero de amplificadores asiáticos el que aguanta es el XLS-5000, ese encontré el PCB y lo subi a Diagramas de amplificadores, eso si que hay que hacerle unas pequeñas correcciones, el diagrama si no esta hay que hacerlo a partir del PCB o del XLS-602 que subí por ahí, también hay que hacerle su buena simulación y calibración, si deseas armar y te gusta este tipo de amplificadores, con gusto te colaboro


----------



## pedro yamarte

Dejame elegir cual me conviene y los estare consultando gracias yetrox y alos amigos del foro....


----------



## ivanelectr22

Kowaky dijo:


> Fogonazo No puede faltar en su colección que mas diría que es una recopilación, el driver diseñado y comprobado por el creador de la web UN-SOUND SALES que ahora se llama Rain Black
> Es un mini 741 para fuente DC de ±45V a ±65 muy sencillo pero muy bueno
> Usa transistores finales a partir de 2 a 6 complementarios 2SC5200 y 2SA1943.



Perdón, una consulta, la R9 ¿De que valor es? en un lado dice 1r y en el otro 0r ¿eso significa 1 Ohm? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ivanelectr22 dijo:


> perdon, una consulta, la R9 ¿De que valor es? en un lado dice 1r y en el otro 0r ¿eso significa 1 ohm? gracias



Desde un puente (R = 0Ω) a unos 47Ω no hay diferencia.


----------



## esat

Amplificador 741 Quasi 500w


----------



## electron88

Kowaky dijo:


> Fogonazo No puede faltar en su colección que mas diría que es una recopilación, el driver diseñado y comprobado por el creador de la web UN-SOUND SALES que ahora se llama Rain Black
> Es un mini 741 para fuente DC de ±45V a ±65 muy sencillo pero muy bueno
> Usa transistores finales a partir de 2 a 6 complementarios 2SC5200 y 2SA1943.
> 
> Mas información visitar pagina web: http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?PHPSESSID=hsai76ubb7876tre88ato9u667&topic=2061.0
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=6804;image
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=5519;image
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=2061.0;attach=5520;image




hola , una consulta ¿ se podria usar otros transistores a la salida? ejm unos tipo to-3?


----------



## Fogonazo

electron88 dijo:


> hola , una consulta ¿ se podria usar otros transistores a la salida? ejm unos tipo to-3?



Sip, no existe inconveniente alguno, pero deben tener las mismas o mayores capacidades de tensión y corriente que los que figuran en el comentario.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplificador PA 300 Elektor

Versión asiática configuración Driver*

Se omitió la protección contra cortocircuitos, la protección de parlante y por sobre-temperatura.






​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos no conseguia donde colocar este tema pera de seguros los  moderadores sabran donde colocarlo y en especial el amigo fogo quiero hacer unas placas pero lo unico que tengo son unos fotos me dirijo a ustedes para saber si alguien las ha hecho y tenga la amabilidad de compartir dicha informacion parece que son de diseño asiatico, me gusta porque se ven muy compactas, aqui les dejo las fotos de dicho amplificador...


----------



## Fogonazo

pedro yamarte dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos no conseguia donde colocar este tema pera de seguros los  moderadores sabran donde colocarlo y en especial el amigo fogo quiero hacer unas placas pero lo unico que tengo son unos fotos me dirijo a ustedes para saber si alguien las ha hecho y tenga la amabilidad de compartir dicha informacion parece que son de diseño asiatico, me gusta porque se ven muy compactas, aqui les dejo las fotos de dicho amplificador...



Mira por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...diseno-asiatico-sub-tema-driver-741-a-108527/


----------



## CHUWAKA

pedro yamarte dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos no conseguia donde colocar este tema pera de seguros los  moderadores sabran donde colocarlo y en especial el amigo fogo quiero hacer unas placas pero lo unico que tengo son unos fotos me dirijo a ustedes para saber si alguien las ha hecho y tenga la amabilidad de compartir dicha informacion parece que son de diseño asiatico, me gusta porque se ven muy compactas, aqui les dejo las fotos de dicho amplificador...



fijate por aca.. www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/...e&direction=ASC&imageuser=39946&cutoffdate=-1
que el compañero frapers tiene fotos


----------



## Yetrox

pedro yamarte dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos no conseguia donde colocar este tema pera de seguros los  moderadores sabran donde colocarlo y en especial el amigo fogo quiero hacer unas placas pero lo unico que tengo son unos fotos me dirijo a ustedes para saber si alguien las ha hecho y tenga la amabilidad de compartir dicha informacion parece que son de diseño asiatico, me gusta porque se ven muy compactas, aqui les dejo las fotos de dicho amplificador...



Complementando la información del compañero jose circuit. Date un paseito por aqui...http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=13895.0















Lo he clonado y va muy bien hay que hacerles sus ajustes, pero en el foro indican cuales son.


----------



## Fogonazo

Aquí todo lo que tengo sobre ese amp.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí todo lo que tengo sobre ese amp.



gracias fogo,eso era lo que estaba buscando una consulta los niveles de voltaje son los mismos del driver ces 741?


----------



## Fogonazo

*Otro para la lista

1200 W sobre 4 Ω  ± 100Vcc*





​

*Un-Sound.Com*​


----------



## crazysound

Se ve lindo Fogonazo . Pero hay resistencias que no tienen valor 

Saludos..


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Son las que polarizan los MJe`s,  en el teórico no tienen valor pero en la figura que muestra los componentes sobre la placa de PCB (figura tres del la publicación) sí. Lo que pasa que la definición de la foto es muy baja y no se puede hacer zoom.
 Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ademas de faltar el valor del par de resistencias no está clara la unión entre el diodo y la base del transistor, diodo y base deben estar unidos.

La resistencia de la base debe rondar los *1000Ω* y la de emisor unos *180Ω*.

Las resistencias del transistor del rail negativo son iguales.


----------



## alcides alvarez

Yetrox dijo:


> Complementando la información del compañero jose circuit. Date un paseito por aqui...http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?topic=13895.0
> 
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=13895.0;attach=46216;image
> 
> http://www.un-sound.com/board/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=13895.0;attach=71592;image
> 
> 
> 
> Lo he clonado y va muy bien hay que hacerles sus ajustes, pero en el foro indican cuales son.




Saludos, recién arme ese 741,el de 4 tr pero no me da audio y calienta una barbaridad. C ambie la posición de los mje por que creo que están invertidos y es cuando calientan menos pero aun asi,no funciona. Tiene alguien alguna idea de donde esta el problema?


----------



## Fogonazo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos, recién arme ese 741,el de 4 tr pero no me da audio y calienta una barbaridad. C ambie la posición de los mje por que creo que están invertidos y es cuando calientan menos pero aun asi,no funciona. Tiene alguien alguna idea de donde esta el problema?




¿ Controlaste /ajustaste la corriente de reposo ?
¿ Controlaste no haber colocado invertido los transistores de potencia o los driver´s ?
¿ Controlaste que la PCB estuviera correcta ?


----------



## alcides alvarez

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Controlaste /ajustaste la corriente de reposo ?
> ¿ Controlaste que la PCB fuera correcta ?




Saludos fogonazo,la pcb fue la que publicaste,lo estoy probando con +/- 40 v dc,en realidad lo tengo con los bd140 y bd 139 en lugar de los mje y en lugar de los ktd1047 y complementario,coloque 2sa1094 y pareja pero aun asi debería funcionar,los transistores de potencias están bien colocados el 2SA1094 por el ktb817 y su pareja por el KTD1047


----------



## Fogonazo

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Saludos fogonazo,la pcb fue la que publicaste,lo estoy probando con +/- 40 v dc,en realidad lo tengo con los bd140 y bd 139 en lugar de los mje y en lugar de los ktd1047 y complementario,coloque 2sa1094 y pareja pero aun asi debería funcionar,los transistores de potencias están bien colocados el 2SA1094 por el ktb817 y su pareja por el KTD1047



¿ Y la hiciste en espejo ?


----------



## alcides alvarez

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y la hiciste en espejo ?




Efectivamente,el v+ conecta al emisor del pnp y el v- al npn de potencia,lo compare con los layout y esta bien


----------



## riot ten

Kowaky dijo:


> Como me encanta este driver bueno solo falto el PCB para que la información quede mas completa
> 
> Colaboro con el pcb del CES 741 faltante que se encuentra en la web UN-SOUND SALES,  aporto mi propio pcb humildemente de pronto a alguien le sea de agrado el rediseño milimetrado y centrado, ambos están para imprimir y planchar mi pcb fue elaborado en Sprint Layout, por si alguien desea el archivo original.



Q*UE* significan las b q*UE* salen en el PCB





Kowaky dijo:


> Como me encanta este driver bueno solo falto el PCB para que la información quede mas completa
> 
> Colaboro con el pcb del CES 741 faltante que se encuentra en la web UN-SOUND SALES,  aporto mi propio pcb humildemente de pronto a alguien le sea de agrado el rediseño milimetrado y centrado, ambos están para imprimir y planchar mi pcb fue elaborado en Sprint Layout, por si alguien desea el archivo original.



Especificaciones de la red de zobel *POR *fa*VOR*


----------



## jhon rodriguez16

bueno compañeros como dirigirse a una sola persona es de mala educacion pregunto quien me puede ayudar con informacion sobre la XLS500 por lo que lei el amigo yetrox tiene informacion sobre este diseño gracias


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros

Comento en este hilo lo siguiente: He armado este amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tico-sub-tema-driver-741-a-108527/#post863889  con resultados muy buenos, he de decir que este es mi primer amplificador transistorizado que armo, y la verdad muy satisfecho con el sonido, lo probe con voltaje desde +-30v a +-48v  y me sorprendió la excelente respuesta en todo el rango de audio (claro prueba con mi *orejimetro*, bastante usado).

No me dio ningún problema ya que salio a la primera, oficialmente doy fe que este diseño funciona muy bien... si no se consideran audiofilos extremos  .

Gracias al compañero que lo subió y a fogonazo por crear este tema, mañana subiré fotos del bafle donde vivirá el resto de sus días.

P.D. Disculpen la poca calidad de las imágenes, mi cámara murió y estas las tome con el celular.


Ver el archivo adjunto 102156


----------



## Fogonazo

fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros
> 
> Comento en este hilo lo siguiente: He armado este amplificador https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tico-sub-tema-driver-741-a-108527/#post863889  con resultados muy buenos, he de decir que este es mi primer amplificador transistorizado que armo, y la verdad muy satisfecho con el sonido, lo probe con voltaje desde +-30v - 48v  y me sorprendió la excelente respuesta en todo el rango de audio (claro prueba con mi *orejimetro*, bastante usado). . . . .






Si bien este amplificador NO trae ajuste de corriente de biass, no es una mala idea controlarla midiendo tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor de los transistores finales.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros.

Aquí les muestro como quedo instalado el amplificador, sigo odiando no tener una cámara de  buena calidad ya que las fotos salen muy mal.


----------



## sergiocd62

Saludos Fausto, que circuito integrado utilizaste en ese amplificador? tl071 o 741?


----------



## Fogonazo

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Saludos Fausto, que circuito integrado utilizaste en ese amplificador? tl071 o 741?



Los preferidos son: *TL071* o *LF351*


----------



## fausto garcia

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Saludos Fausto, que circuito integrado utilizaste en ese amplificador? tl071 o 741?



Saludos compañero.

He utilizado TL071, ya que como dice fogonazo, tiene mejor desempeño, ademas tengo la suerte de tener muchos, que los he reciclado de tarjetas industriales.

Ya estoy armando el cuarto amplificador, y todo excelentemente bien, salen andando a la primera. 

Suerte con tu montaje.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Saludos.
Enhorabuena, no me canso de ver las maravillas que se realizan de forma autónoma y los acabados dignos de fábrica.
Hay una duda que albergo desde que empecé a ver montajes en el Foro. 
Mi duda es ¿no se producirán, a la larga, problemas usando zócalos para los integrados?, no por capacidades, en este caso, si no por vibraciones.
Saludos.


----------



## josco

de hecho en los bafles amplificados chinos los falsos contactos en la etapa de potencia son  causados por la vibracion.


----------



## TECHNIMIX

Fogonazo dijo:


> Desde un puente (R = 0Ω) a unos 47Ω no hay diferencia.


 
SALUDOS AMIGOS! Agradecimientos al foro y al sr FOGONAZO  Por tener un poquito de tiempo para todos los que tenemos dudas!  jejeje y Mucha pa*c*iencia ehhh!  mi pregunta es: sera que puedo utilizar los tres irfp240n en este AMPLIFICADOR 741 Quasi 500w o que modificaciones serian las adecuadas? o*_*sea, podra ser utilizado en cualquier circuito que use c5200? que diferencias y contras*?*. Ante manos GRACIAS Y ESPERO ME ACLAREN!


----------



## ext0001

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Driver 741 MK II Megatech
> 
> 300W/8Ω ±80Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102171
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102172
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102173
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102174​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



Una pregunta en el esquema y la foto veo que no utiliza el capacitor 150pf pero si aparece en uno de los impresos donde irían conectados y que mejorarían? Creo que lo voy a montar en cuanto pueday me lleguen algunos componentes, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

ext0001 dijo:


> Una pregunta en el esquema y la foto veo que no utiliza el capacitor 150pf pero si aparece en uno de los impresos donde irían conectados y que mejorarían? Creo que lo voy a montar en cuanto pueday me lleguen algunos componentes, gracias.



El cerámico de *150pF si* aparece en la serigrafía, el que no aparece es el cerámico de realimentación *10pF ***** 
Este capacitor de ser colocado va por debajo del impreso directo a las patas del IC.


----------



## ext0001

El de 15pf si lo veo en uno de los impresos aparece como 100pf pues es uno de los dos valores dependiendo del integrado que se use o la ganancia no estoy muy seguro pero en ese no le veo mucho problema, pero los dos de 150pf  están ubicados pegados a los drivers finales 1930 5171, esos no vienen en la foto del circuito y en el esquema tampoco. Yo tenia que haberlo explicado mejor, luego vi al principio de la placa otro de 150pf que ese si se ve bien el problema son los otros dos, perdón.


----------



## Fogonazo

Al borde superior izquierdo de la placa 

Electrolítico 220 µF
Diodo 1N4744
*Cerámico 150pF*


----------



## ext0001

ya lo encontre, en "Diagramas amplificadores" pagina 89 vi que pusiste dos esquemas, hay estan los dos condensadores de 150pf, gracias.


----------



## blanko001

Comparto documentación (archivo adjunto) del amplificador llamado *LYNX* creado por *Jan Dupont*.
Entrega 150W a 8Ω, 275W a 4Ω y 400W a 2Ω.



Al parecer éste es el "papá" de el Baby of Lynx que compartí hace un tiempo aquí. También dejo el enlace de la descripción y/o documentación del "hijo". Está en checo pero es fácilmente traducible con un traductor online.

Saludos!


----------



## yordisdj

*B*ueno muchachos *,* estuve inventando un rato y le *h*i*c*e una*s* modificaciones a ver que tal


----------



## rulfo

Buenas,
Sobre el siguiente amplificador, ¿Para regular el bias la mediciones seria sobre las resistencias de 500r y cual seria un valor seguro en mV?
¿serian unos 20vdc?
igual a unos 42.5mA
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas,
> Sobre el siguiente amplificador, ¿Para regular el bias la mediciones seria sobre las resistencias de 500r y cual seria un valor seguro en mV?
> ¿serian unos 20vdc?
> igual a unos 42.5mA
> Muchas Gracias.



*Nop*, este amplificador *NO* posee resistencias de emisor, así que lo correcto sería levantar uno de los emisores y colocar en serie el multímetro, modo amperímetro (200mA) con un alto riesgo para este.
Otra posibilidad es colocar provisoriamente 4 resistencias de emisor, medir tensión sobre alguna de estas, ajustar y luego reemplazarlas por un puente.


----------



## rulfo

¿Serían resistencias de un mínimo de 4w y un valor bajo,
0r1, 0r22, 0r33, 0r47?
Me imagino que no será necesario resistencia de mucha potencia
Ya que sólo se van ha utilizar en el ajuste y después seran quitadas...
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Las resistencias pueden ser de 220mΩ y 1 o 2W.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Si ponemos unas Resistencias para poder ajustar el Bias, cuan las quitemos, el Bias será distinto.

¿Y si se dejan puestas?

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo

miguelus dijo:


> . . . . Si ponemos unas Resistencias para poder ajustar el Bias, cuan las quitemos, el Bias será distinto. . .


Yo hubiera considerado colocar las resistencias, pero es mi diseño 

Respecto a la variación de  biass con y sin resistencias, en efecto se altera, pero la relevancia dependerá de la corriente adoptada, si es una corriente muy baja no afectará o lo hará muy poco.

Un aspecto que me parece mas importante a favor de colocar las resistencias es la "Pobre" calidad de transistores con la que habitualmente no manejamos, (salvo pocas excepciones) las dichosas resistencias compensan, en parte, las diferencias entre transistores finales.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos, les comento que estuve simulando el circuito de este tema en version proteus y les agradeceria que me echaran una manito para corregir ciertos errores que me aparecen, no soy experto en esto de simulacion, pero quiero aprender un poco mas, hay dejo la simulacion para que me corrijan si no es mucha molestia gracias...


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> ...Un aspecto que me parece mas importante a favor de colocar las resistencias es la "Pobre" calidad de transistores con la que habitualmente no manejamos, (salvo pocas excepciones) las dichosas resistencias compensan, en parte, las diferencias entre transistores finales.



Yo también utilizaría las resistencias por las diferencias. 0.22Ω 5W típicas.

Por otro lado. Fogonazo, ¿estos amplificadores hacen el típico pop al iniciar? ¿es necesario circuito de retardo? En particular éste

Saludos?


----------



## blanko001

Estoy terminando de ensamblar el amplificador Tastech. no logro encontrar el par 2SA1930 Y 2SC5171. En cambio tengo a la mano los MJE15030 y MJE15031. Anteriormente he visto muchos diseños que incluyen el par que poseo pero no se si habría inconvenientes en utilizarlos en el diseño asiático en cuestion. 

Saludos y gracias de antemano.

PD: También podría conseguir los TIP42C y TIP41C


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es obligatorio que vos subas los datasheets de todos los transistores sobre los que estás consultando !


----------



## blanko001

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es obligatorio que vos subas los datasheets de todos los transistores sobre los que estás consultando !



pss: Dosme, tiene toda la razón. No es mi costumbre dejar este tipo de inquietudes sin las hojas de datos. Lo pasé por alto anoche 

Adjunto las hojas de datos tanto de los propuestos en el diseño original (2SA1930 - 2SC5171) como de los "reemplazos" (MJE15031 - MJE15030 Y TIP42C - TIP41C).

Además hoy haré un intento extra de conseguir el 2SA1930. Encontré en el "cajón de cosas que quizás un día nos puedan servir"  el 2SC5171. Pero igual me gustaría saber si puedo utilizar los supuestos "reemplazos" que tengo a la mano o los que puedo conseguir. Especialmente porque el diseño no trae el ajuste del bias (manualmente) y no sé si influya el uso de los reemplazos.

Saludos!


----------



## josco

los mje15030 y 15031 si son originales, no piratas. son muy buenos son de mas amperaje aun que poco menos voltaje. esos vienen en amplificadores de buena potencia como los qsc. prueba con esos si tienes la seguridad de que son originales.


----------



## blanko001

josco dijo:


> los mje15030 y 15031 si son originales, no piratas. son muy buenos son de mas amperaje aun que poco menos voltaje. esos vienen en amplificadores de buena potencia como los qsc. prueba con esos si tienes la seguridad de que son originales.



Acabo de citar los transistores en cuestión en la sección de _Componentes electrónicos falsificados_ para no crear off topic aquí... Ahí dejo la imagen de los que tengo a la mano  y los más opcionales a usar ya que no encuentro mas. 

Volviendo al tema... Tiene razón, por eso pensé que eran los más opcionales, ya que los he visto como excitadores en muchos amplificadores incluso de revistas de electrónica reconocidas.   No encontré en mi ciudad los 2SA1930 así que será probar con estos MJE. Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

Dejo un par de fotografías de como va la plaqueta del amplificador Tastech. Decidí realizar las dos etapas en la misma placa para obtener una versión estéreo; no he realizado cambios al PCB original, solo puse uno junto al otro. Aún falta montar los transistores MJE340 y MJE350; además de los excitadores que pienso usar de reemplazo (MJE15030 y MJE15031). No los he instalado ya que aún no tengo a la mano los disipadores de los mismos.





No veo la hora de terminar el ensamble y probar el amplificador. Actualizaré al tener noticias 

Saludos!


----------



## crazysound

blanko001 dijo:


> Dejo un par de fotografías de como va la plaqueta del amplificador Tastech. Decidí realizar las dos etapas en la misma placa para obtener una versión estéreo; no he realizado cambios al PCB original, solo puse uno junto al otro. Aún falta montar los transistores MJE340 y MJE350; además de los excitadores que pienso usar de reemplazo (MJE15030 y MJE15031). No los he instalado ya que aún no tengo a la mano los disipadores de los mismos.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 147761
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 147760
> 
> No veo la hora de terminar el ensamble y probar el amplificador. Actualizaré al tener noticias
> 
> Saludos!


Hola @blanko001, te quedó perfecta!!!

Qué método has usado para hacerla? 

Saludos..


----------



## blanko001

Hola crazysound. He utilizado el viejo método del planchado, pero compro unas hojas comerciales en mi ciudad, son azules y son especiales para hacer circuitos impresos. Además le hago un baño de "estaño líquido" también comercial. 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola crazysound. He utilizado el viejo método del planchado, pero compro unas hojas comerciales en mi ciudad, son azules y son especiales para hacer circuitos impresos. Además le hago un baño de "estaño líquido" también comercial.
> 
> Saludos!



Esas hojas se denominan *Press N Peel *


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, he "intentado" poner en marcha el amplificador. Por ahora no ha funcionado, de hecho no hace ningún ruido ni sucede algo en absoluto. Revisé los valores de los componentes y sobre los diodos Zener donde debería tener unos 15V solo hay aproximadamente entre 1.4V y 1.5V. Es muy extraño, la única opción es que sean diodos Zéner de 1.5V en vez de 15V. No sé si exista ese valor pero apenas pueda  los retiro y los pruebo con una fuente y una resistencia para asegurarme del valor de los mismos. 

Por otro lado adjunto una fotografía del montaje de los disipadores medianos y pequeños que encontré. 


Espero pronto ser portador de buenas noticias sobre el proyecto. Saludos!


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos...yo realice este mismo amplificador y funciono de una, se lo adapte a una consola amplificada y me la devolvieron como 3 veces con las salidas quemadas, solo se quemaban las salidas, incluso el cliente me dijo que se quemo estando en reposo osea sin audio alguno por eso decidi desactivarlas para no tener mas dolores de cabeza y eso que le habia puesto unos buenos disipadores con ventilacion forzada. dudo cual seria la falla...


----------



## Cdma System

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos...yo realice este mismo amplificador y funciono de una, se lo adapte a una consola amplificada y me la devolvieron como 3 veces con las salidas quemadas, solo se quemaban las salidas, incluso el cliente me dijo que se quemo estando en reposo osea sin audio alguno por eso decidi desactivarlas para no tener mas dolores de cabeza y eso que le habia puesto unos buenos disipadores con ventilacion forzada. dudo cual seria la falla...





Me pasó varias veces eso de que se quemaban de la nada y siempre pensé que los transistores eran falsos pero hasta que compré de una tienda de esas que te arrancan la cabeza con los precios, anduvo muuuchooo tiempo el amplificador pero una vez de vuelta se volvieron a quemar y esta vez sin audio.
No la reparé mas.
Pd: No es el mismo amp. que armó el compañero


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos, retiré los diodos Zener y los medí por fuera con una fuente e 32V y una resistencia para ver si regulaban y a que tensión lo hacían. Pues todos está correctos a 15V. Aún no entiendo porqué cae tanto la tensión sobre los mismos cuando están sobre la plaqueta del amplificador. A mi modo de ver debería existir algún cortocircuito. Seguiré revisando. El diseño parece correcto y no debería tener problemas más que por componentes en mal estado o falsificaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## sergiocd62

Tal vez tus circuitos salieron falsos, quitalos de su base y mide voltaje en los zener, si sube el vloltaje es por que salieron falsos.


----------



## blanko001

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Tal vez tus circuitos salieron falsos, quitalos de su base y mide voltaje en los zener, si sube el vloltaje es por que salieron falsos.



En efecto. Retiré los integrados y los monté en una protoboard para alimentarlo con dos Zener y sus respectivas resistencias. El voltaje sobre los mismos caía dramáticamente. También probé  las placas de la etapa amplificadora sin los integrados y no se cae la tensión. Por el momento conseguiré nuevos integrados y les comentaré. Gracias a todos.


----------



## crazysound

Hola blanko001, podrían ser los integrados...


----------



## blanko001

Integrados nuevos, mismo problema... Algo de pleno los está quemando en los primeros segundos o no se que sucede...  Estoy realmente desconcertado, de hecho compré los integrados en otra tienda y de otro fabricante. Es posible que sean piratas también, pero hay algo que debe estar influyendo. Algún otro integrado mas "robusto" para reemplazar directamente y probar... 
Saludos de antemano


----------



## DOSMETROS

Quitando los 741 tenés los ±15V ?

Tocando bases de Q1 y Q2 tenés ruido en parlante ?

Tensión sobre el parlante ?


----------



## blanko001

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quitando los 741 tenés los ±15V ?
> 
> Tocando bases de Q1 y Q2 tenés ruido en parlante ?
> 
> Tensión sobre el parlante ?



Hola Dosmetros. 
Al retirar los LF351 obtengo los ±15V. No he intentado tocando las bases del par de transistores. No hay tensión sobre los parlantes. 


Dato: Estoy utilizando la fuente SMPS compacta de 800W de mariano. La fuente ya la probé en otros amplificadores (que NO son de diseño asiático con operacional) y funciona bien. Se me ha ocurrido que en un instante al inicio se produzca un pico de corriente inversa o algo así y eso dañe los IC. He pensado en utilizar diodos UF4007 en serie a los resistores de 4.7K que alimentan los zener para que en el llegado caso de existir el fenómeno que planteo no se conduzca en ese lapso "inestable". Solo digo... jeje

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> . . . *Al retirar los LF351 obtengo los ±15V*. . . .



Revisaste que el alojamiento del IC Cumpla con la disposición de las patas del mismo, es decir, que se encuentre correctamente conectado.


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> Revisaste que el alojamiento del IC Cumpla con la disposición de las patas del mismo, es decir, que se encuentre correctamente conectado.



En efecto Fogonazo. Revisado y correcto. Es muy extraño. O de pleno en mi ciudad existen las peores copias o falsificaciones de LF351. 
¿Y si reemplazo D1 y D2 (1N4007) por fast recovery (FR4007)? Quizás si hay alguna corriente transitoria indeseada... aunque ya no sé que pensar. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 102149

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> En efecto Fogonazo. Revisado y correcto. . . .



¿ Como realizaste la comprobación ?
¿ Que PCB estas empleando ?

No es habitual que se falsifiquen componentes de bajo costo tal como un amplificador operacional.


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Como realizaste la comprobación ?


Revisé varias cosas así: Sin el integrado comprobé que por falla de fábrica o algo por el estilo estuviesen en corto los pines del zócalo, revisé con la hoja de datos que los pines fuesen correctos y correspondientes con el diseño tanto del PCB como del esquemático del autor (especialmente los pines de alimentación y su polaridad).



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que PCB estas empleando ?


El diseño original del autor, realicé dos etapas en una misma PCB pero son totalmentes independientes. De hecho utilizo cableado de alimentación independiente para cada etapa.

Ver el archivo adjunto 102150

Por otro lado... lo de los integrados, los primeros que compré eran de Texas Instruments, y los segundos eran de National Semiconductor  Puedo especular sobre su originalidad ya que supongo National ya no existe.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.

PD: quería saber si me dan una "palmada" de confianza en el hombro para realizar lo que pretendo... eso que he comentado de cambiar los diodos por diodos UF (Ultra Fast), y/o agregar diodos UF en serie a las resistencias que alimentan los Zener. Supongo no debería haber problemas... ¿Qué me recomiendan?


----------



## Fogonazo

No recuerdo si la PCB ya estaba en modo "Espejo" o había que invertirla, ¿ Verificaste eso ?

¿ De que diodos estás escribiendo ?


----------



## sergiocd62

Saludos al foro, blanko001 prueba con el TL071, yo tambien arme ese amplificador y salio funcionando a la primera.


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> No recuerdo si la PCB ya estaba en modo "Espejo" o había que invertirla, ¿ Verificaste eso ?
> 
> ¿ De que diodos estás escribiendo ?



Hola Fogonazo. La PCB está correcta por las dudas revisé de nuevo con el esquemático pin a pin los componentes, son como en el esquema. Me hizo dudar 

Por otro lado había comentado que quizás el uso de la fuente conmutada en vez de fuente convencional sea la responsable de que exista alguna corriente transitoria de polaridad inversa que sea capaz de llegar hasta el integrado y se estropee; ya que el mismo operacional es capaz de funcionar a frecuencias superiores que las de la fuente conmutada. Tiene sentido que esos transitorios sean enormes cantidades de tiempo para él. Entonces yo planteaba cambiar D1 y D2 por diodos FR4007 ó UF4007 en vez de los 1N4007. Además contemplé la posibilidad de instalar diodos de igual manera rápidos en serie a las resistencias de 4.7K que energizan los Zener para evitar que esas supuestas corrientes invertidas lleguen hasta el operacional. Puede que yo esté en una total "burrada" pero es lo que se me había ocurrido y sé que ustedes con más experiencia en la electrónica podrían aprobar o de tajo descartar mi idea. 



sergiocd62 dijo:


> Saludos al foro, blanko001 prueba con el TL071, yo tambien arme ese amplificador y salio funcionando a la primera.



Hola sergiocd62. También he pensado en la posibilidad de usar el TL071, ¿lo uso tal cual? ¿no hay necesidad de re-calcular resistencias para la ganancia del operacional?

Gracias a todos por el interés... Me queda claro que el amplificador funciona porque a otras personas del foro les ha funcionado, en mi caso la variable que tengo al respecto es el uso de la fuente conmutada.
Saludos!


----------



## josco

prueba con el tl071 como te comenta sergiocd62 ponlo directo como va, no hay que modificar nada. otra cosa no tienes un transformador para que montes una fuente de prueba? no importa que sea de menor voltaje al que necesitas. seria solo para que descartes que sea algo en tu conmutada. saludos.


----------



## blanko001

josco dijo:


> prueba con el tl071 como te comenta sergiocd62 ponlo directo como va, no hay que modificar nada. otra cosa no tienes un transformador para que montes una fuente de prueba? no importa que sea de menor voltaje al que necesitas. seria solo para que descartes que sea algo en tu conmutada. saludos.



Hola josco. De hecho hoy monté una fuente tradicional, estoy esperando tener un tiempo libre para ir por los integrados nuevos y probar. 

Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

He probado con un TL071 que tenía a la mano y con fuente tradicional de ±34V. Funcionó sin problemas 
Ahora tengo el deber de:
1. Que funcione de igual manera con TL071 y la fuente conmutada. Ya sea agregándole los benditos diodos que no me dejan de "rondar" la cabeza.
2. Que funcione con el LF351 sin problemas.
3. Descubrir cual era la falla. Comprobando o refutando mi tesis. Jajaja casi un método científico. 

Recibo con agrado cualquier idea de porqué se queman los IC con la fuente SMPS y que puedo hacer para evitarlo. Faltaría probar si el TL071 también se quemaría... y para ello debo estar dispuesto a estropearlo 

En todo caso esperen noticias al respecto en días venideros. Espero lograr hacer mi amplificador con la fuente conmutada. 
Saludos!

PD: Hace un tiempo hice la siguiente pregunta.


blanko001 dijo:


> Por otro lado. Fogonazo, ¿estos amplificadores hacen el típico pop al iniciar? ¿es necesario circuito de retardo? En particular éste
> Saludos?



Creo que Fogo' no la alcanzó a leer. (ni sé como hacen para vivir, ser moderadores del foro y sin duda grandes colaboradores de la comunidad). El caso es que por ahora NO emitió pop al iniciar, no sé si al aumentar la tensión a los ±50V. (se encendía con el potenciómetro de volumen en 0%)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

blanko001 dijo:


> 3. Descubrir cual era la falla. Comprobando o refutando mi tesis. Jajaja casi un método científico.


Para que sea un método científico solo debes cambiar UNA cosa por vez. Esto es, dejar operativa la SMPS y probar con el TL071, o dejar el LF351 y probar con la fuente lineal. Vos cambiaste las dos cosas a la vez, y ahora no sabés cual ERA el problema (yo sospecho de los LF351)...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para que sea un método científico solo debes cambiar UNA cosa por vez. Esto es, dejar operativa la SMPS y probar con el TL071, o dejar el LF351 y probar con la fuente lineal. Vos cambiaste las dos cosas a la vez, y ahora no sabés cual ERA el problema (yo sospecho de los LF351)...



  ¿ Será un LF351 ?


----------



## blanko001

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Para que sea un método científico solo debes cambiar UNA cosa por vez. Esto es, dejar operativa la SMPS y probar con el TL071, o dejar el LF351 y probar con la fuente lineal. Vos cambiaste las dos cosas a la vez, y ahora no sabés cual ERA el problema (yo sospecho de los LF351)...



En efecto Dr. Zoidberg. Haré las pruebas en su orden porque por ahora la duda persiste. Ya que funciona sin problemas con la fuente lineal el paso por seguir es usar LF351 y ver como va; así podré ir descartando hasta llegar a una solución.

Muchas gracias a todos por estar pendientes del tema.


----------



## miguelus

Buenos días.

Una posible explicación a tu problema...

En el Data Sheet del LF351 podemos ver que  el parámetro OUTPUT SOURCE CURRENT para 15VCC es en torno a los 22mA.

Ver el archivo adjunto 148662

Según el esquema, en la salida del LF351 hay una Resistencia en serie de 1K, en el momento de conectar el equipo y hasta que todas las alimentaciones estén estabilizadas, por esta Resistencia podrían circular más de esos 18 - 24mA. 

El problema parece estar relacionado con la alimentación del LF351.

Prueba lo siguiente...

Desconecta temporalmente los Condensadores Electrolíticos que hay en paralelo con los Diodos Zener.

Veremos que pasa 

Pd. El esquema es muy pequeño y no veo bien los valores 

Sal U2


----------



## blanko001

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días.
> ...Según el esquema, en la salida del LF351 hay una Resistencia en serie de 1K, en el momento de conectar el equipo y hasta que todas las alimentaciones estén estabilizadas, por esta Resistencia podrían circular más de esos 18 - 24mA...



Hola miguelus. La resistencia de 1K está a la entrada del operacional, es decir por ella solo circularía la señal de entrada de audio. Hay otra pero va a tierra.

Saludos.

PD: La verdad quiero hacer varias pruebas pero no he podido salir por más integrados. Ya llevo 4 en la lista de fallecidos


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola miguelus. La resistencia de 1K está a la entrada del operacional, es decir por ella solo circularía la señal de entrada de audio. Hay otra pero va a tierra.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: La verdad quiero hacer varias pruebas pero no he podido salir por más integrados. Ya llevo 4 en la lista de fallecidos



Creo que Miguelus está hablando de la resistencia de *1Ω* que no se ve muy clara y parece que dijera *1K*.

Ver el archivo adjunto 102149​
Levanta un extremo de esa resistencia y comprueba que pasa con la alimentación del LF351


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> Creo que Miguelus está hablando de la resistencia de *1Ω* que no se ve muy clara y parece que dijera *1K*.
> 
> Levanta un extremo de esa resistencia y comprueba que pasa con la alimentación del LF351



Ya veo... Ya comprendo lo que me quería decir Miguelus. Pondré un LF351 más en la lista para realizar esa prueba jajaja. Porque para comprobar que pasa con la alimentación hay dos respuestas posibles. Si no se cae la tensión sobre los Zener el problema podría ser la resistencia de 1Ω. Si se cae la tensión el IC está muerto. Luego de probar con los otros y la tensión cae, el IC queda estropeado. Que tal una docena de ICs para empezar a probar 

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Gracias Fogonazo por la aclaración, en ese esquema no llego a distinguir la mayoría de los valores.

Pues sí, me refería a la Resistencia que hay en la salida del operacional, si esta es de 1Ω (creí que era de 1K), entonces el problema se agrava, muy probablemente, en el momento del encendido, circulará mucha corriente hacia el interior del LF351 y lo destruirá.

Después de un breve tiempo (mili segundos) las tensiones ya estarán estabilizadas y todo funcionará con normalidad, (suponiendo que el LF351 haya sobrevivido).

No entiendo  porqué no ha salido la gráfica en mi post anterior 

La vuelvo a subir



En Amplificadores de  "Marca" la alimentación del excitador se realiza por medio de un devanado adicional en el Transformador de Alimentación.

Prueba lo que comenté sobre desconectar los Electrolíticos que hay en paralelo con los Diodos Zener.

Eso ahorrará tiempo en la puesta en tensión del LF351

Y como comenta Fogonazo, levanta esa Resistencia, el LF351 quedará aislado del resto del Amplificador, y de esta forma se podrá ver que pasa.

Sal  U2


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. Traigo noticias.
Conecté el amplificador con LF351 y fuente *tradicional*. 
*Resultados:*
1) Conectando el circuito sin modificación alguna: se estropea.
2) *Sin* la resistencia de salida del operacional: se estropea.

La única opción que me falta comprobar es desconectando los electrolíticos en paralelo a los Zener. 

*Descartando:* Que el problema sea el uso de fuente conmutada.
*Observación:* Los TL071 no presentan falla a lo que pueda estar quemando los LF351.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos. Traigo noticias.
> Conecté el amplificador con LF351 y fuente *tradicional*.
> *Resultados:*
> 1) Conectando el circuito sin modificación alguna: se estropea.
> 2) *Sin* la resistencia de salida del operacional: se estropea.
> 
> La única opción que me falta comprobar es desconectando los electrolíticos en paralelo a los Zener.
> 
> *Descartando:* Que el problema sea el uso de fuente conmutada.
> *Observación:* Los TL071 no presentan falla a lo que pueda estar quemando los LF351.
> 
> Saludos!



Si retirando la resistencia de salida del operacional este se estropea, solo queda por analizar alimentación y tensión en las entradas del mismo.
Revisa los valores de *R2* y *R8*


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si retirando la resistencia de salida del operacional este se estropea, solo queda por analizar alimentación y tensión en las entradas del mismo.
> Revisa los valores de *R2* y *R8*



Hola Fogonazo. comprobadas las resistencias, levanté un pin de cada una y medí. Correctas. Además probé con la fuente conmutada a ±50V  (como se indica en el post). Funciona con el TL071 sin problemas. También revisé los valores de las resistencias de los Zener de 4.7KΩ. Quedan dos opciones; probar retirando los capacitores en paralelo a los Zener y aumentando sus respectivas resistencias para limitar aún mas la corriente... quizás a 6.8KΩ. 
Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo. comprobadas las resistencias, levanté un pin de cada una y medí. Correctas. Además probé con la fuente conmutada a ±50V  (como se indica en el post). Funciona con el TL071 sin problemas. También revisé los valores de las resistencias de los Zener de 4.7KΩ. Quedan dos opciones; probar retirando los capacitores en paralelo a los Zener y aumentando sus respectivas resistencias para limitar aún mas la corriente... quizás a 6.8KΩ.


Blanko: estás persiguiendo un fantasma que no existe. El unico problema que tenés ahí son los LF351 falsos. No busques mas...


----------



## blanko001

Hola Foro. Hoy probé lo último que hacía falta de lo cual me habían sugerido; quitar los capacitores en paralelo a la alimentación de los LF351. Se quemaron igual  Ahora me aguanto las ganas de "samplearlos" para comprobar que eran IC falsificados 

Aquí la imagen de como va el proyecto. Por ahora algo desordenado por las pruebas.


Por otro lado probé ambas etapas con TL071. Ambas funcionan pero... una de las dos etapas calienta más que la otra (incluso en reposo). Las tengo en disipadores individuales como pueden apreciar. Ambas suenan fuerte pero una apenas parece calentar y la otra calienta considerablemente (la de arriba según la foto). La etapa que calienta hace un pequeño zumbido si toco el disipador. Hay alguna idea al respecto? Alguna resistencia que deba comprobar por aquello del bias? 

Saludos!

PD: Adjunto el PDF del esquema. Algunos usuarios del foro han (hemos) tenido problemas con la calidad de la imagen. En lo posible si algún moderador puede agregar el PDF al post de Fogonazo quedaría de perlas. Gracias.

Ver el archivo adjunto 149044​


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> . . . PD: Adjunto el PDF del esquema. Algunos usuarios del foro han (hemos) tenido problemas con la calidad de la imagen. En lo posible si algún moderador puede agregar el PDF al post de Fogonazo quedaría de perlas. Gracias.



Archivo PDF: "Agregado"


----------



## sergiocd62

Buenos días blanko001 me da mucho gusto que hayas avanzado en tu proyecto, intercambia los tl071 para ver si cambia la falla al otro canal, ya que hace poco me salio un circuito así (calentaba aun sin entrada de señal) coloque otro y se compuso el problema.


----------



## blanko001

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Buenos días blanko001 me da mucho gusto que hayas avanzado en tu proyecto, intercambia los tl071 para ver si cambia la falla al otro canal, ya que hace poco me salio un circuito así (calentaba aun sin entrada de señal) coloque otro y se compuso el problema.



Hola sergiocd62. Intercambiar los TL071 fue lo primero que se me ocurrió y aún persiste esa "pequeña" variante. Apenas pueda empezaré comparando la medida de cada una de las resistencias de ambos canales. Quizás alguna con un valor muy diferente afecte en ello ya que no trae ajuste de bias este circuito. También comprobaré de nuevo el aislamiento de los transistores. Gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos!
Quiero revisar la corriente de reposo de ambas etapas, alguien tiene una idea de cuanto debería ser la misma? Alguna vez en un post de Fogonazo leí que por lo general las etapas de audio deben medir entre 25mA y 40mA. 

Voy a suponer unos 30mA, entonces:

V=(IxR)=(0.03Ax0.39Ω)=0.0117V; que equivalen a 11.7mV

Lo extraño es que en todas y cada una de las resistencias de colectores (de ambos canales) marca 0.00mV. 

Como notaron en el cálculo anterior, he utilizado resistores de 0.39Ω en los colectores de los transistores de potencia. El diseño original utiliza 0.47Ω. Personalmente no creo que esa sea la respuesta al calentamiento de uno de los dos canales pero escucho sus opiniones al respecto. Por otro lado, hoy comprobé de nuevo SIN parlantes y ninguno de los dos canales calienta; el problema persiste al conectar los parlantes, y sin importar si los intercambio (descartando daño de parlantes), sigue calentando el mismo canal.

saludos!


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, como ya me explicaron en un post anterior debe medirse sobre las resistencias de emisor y de no poseerlas se le puede añadir unas de bajo valor y también nos ayudará a compensar la poca calidad de los transistores, pienso que en este diseño será el caso..
Saludos
Disculpen si voy mal...


----------



## blanko001

rulfo dijo:


> Muy buenas, como ya me explicaron en un post anterior debe medirse sobre las resistencias de emisor y de no poseerlas se le puede añadir unas de bajo valor y también nos ayudará a compensar la poca calidad de los transistores, pienso que en este diseño será el caso..
> Saludos
> Disculpen si voy mal...



Hola rulfo. El diseño ya cuenta con resistencias, en éste caso son de colector. Los transistores de salida 2SC5200 Y 2SA1943 me consta que son originales  el resto ni idea 

Por otro lado he medido la tensión sobre los resistores de potencia de 0.39Ω para intentar calcular la corriente de reposo. He utilizado otro multímetro de más rango y las medidas sobre el canal que calientan rondan los 11.8mV, solo en uno de los cuatro resistores arrojó 10.8mV. La etapa que NO calienta mide 000.0mV  En todas las resistencias.

Saludos


----------



## hell_fish

Buenas tardes.
Amigo blanko001 podrías decirme donde compraste los componentes para este proyecto? si es posible podrías adjuntar un teléfono del local. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## blanko001

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Amigo blanko001 podrías decirme donde compraste los componentes para este proyecto? si es posible podrías adjuntar un teléfono del local.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Los componentes de la fuente los conseguí en Sigma Electrónica y Electronicos Caldas. Fueron compras online para envío a mi ciudad. 
La mayoría de componentes del amplificador los compré en varias tiendas locales (En Bucaramanga). Realmente visité casi todas y compré un poco en cada una, no siempre tienen todos los componentes en una sola. Los transistores de salida si los compré en USA, directamente en Fairchild, me traje un lote de 80 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Amigo blanko001 podrías decirme donde compraste los componentes para este proyecto? si es posible podrías adjuntar un teléfono del local.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#colombia


----------



## mario17farias

Hola blanko001, quisiera saber como te quedó el tastech que estabas haciendo, es que me quedé con las dudas de si funciona correctamente o no, porque me interesa hacerlo, pero tambien leí en otros comentarios anteriores(en este mismo post) que hubo gente a la que le funciona pero que después se queman los transistorers finales sin razón aparente, es por eso que te hago la pregunta de si vale la pena hacerlo o no, espero tu respuesta o la de alguien que lo haya hecho y que no le haya dado problemas por supuesto.

gracias


----------



## blanko001

mario17farias dijo:


> Hola blanko001, quisiera saber como te quedó el tastech que estabas haciendo, es que me quedé con las dudas de si funciona correctamente o no, porque me interesa hacerlo, pero tambien leí en otros comentarios anteriores(en este mismo post) que hubo gente a la que le funciona pero que después se queman los transistorers finales sin razón aparente, es por eso que te hago la pregunta de si vale la pena hacerlo o no, espero tu respuesta o la de alguien que lo haya hecho y que no le haya dado problemas por supuesto.
> 
> gracias



Hasta ahora me ha funcionado con el TL071, no lo he usado durante más de dos horas y con bafles de 8Ω. He tenido algunos inconvenientes con un canal pero supongo que es porque los transistores excitadores son falsos, de hecho, ese canal presenta un pequeño ruido que al poner el dedo sobre el disipador de un transistor excitador en específico se elimina considerablemente. El otro canal funciona perfecto. Al principio tenía ciertos ruidos pero lo eliminé haciendo una sola tierra en conexión estrella, cabe resaltar que uso fuente SMPS. 
Otra cosa es que si no usa transistores originales es algo difícil tener valores de bias acorde. Los transistores de salida no me han fallado, uso originales comprados a Fairchild directamente. 
Honestamente no ha llenado todas mis expectativas especialmente por el ajuste de bias, pero supongo que con buenos componentes originales debe ir "sobrado". No he tenido la oportunidad de probar el amplificador con la certeza de tener todos los componentes originales y no podría dar un juicio respecto al diseño.  

Saludos!


----------



## mario17farias

blanko001 dijo:


> Hasta ahora me ha funcionado con el TL071, no lo he usado durante más de dos horas y con bafles de 8Ω. He tenido algunos inconvenientes con un canal pero supongo que es porque los transistores excitadores son falsos, de hecho, ese canal presenta un pequeño ruido que al poner el dedo sobre el disipador de un transistor excitador en específico se elimina considerablemente. El otro canal funciona perfecto. Al principio tenía ciertos ruidos pero lo eliminé haciendo una sola tierra en conexión estrella, cabe resaltar que uso fuente SMPS.
> Otra cosa es que si no usa transistores originales es algo difícil tener valores de bias acorde. Los transistores de salida no me han fallado, uso originales comprados a Fairchild directamente.
> Honestamente no ha llenado todas mis expectativas especialmente por el ajuste de bias, pero supongo que con buenos componentes originales debe ir "sobrado". No he tenido la oportunidad de probar el amplificador con la certeza de tener todos los componentes originales y no podría dar un juicio respecto al diseño.
> 
> Saludos!



hola y gracias por responder, me interesaba mucho este amplificador, y pues la verdad te agredezco la sinceridad de tus apreciaciones, lo que me dió curiosidad es que en el post de "AMPLIFICADORES DE DISEÑO ASIATICO" hay personas que lo hicieron y manifiestan su buen funcionamiento.


----------



## blanko001

mario17farias dijo:


> hola y gracias por responder, me interesaba mucho este amplificador, y pues la verdad te agredezco la sinceridad de tus apreciaciones, lo que me dió curiosidad es que en el post de "AMPLIFICADORES DE DISEÑO ASIATICO" hay personas que lo hicieron y manifiestan su buen funcionamiento.



Sí, como digo, no puedo evaluar directamente el diseño del mismo porque estoy 100% seguro de estar utilizando algunos componentes piratas. Seguramente al usar componentes originales y sin reemplazos vaya de maravilla.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

*Amplifier 200-500W (Escalable)*


​
*Listado partes: 
Resistors*
R1 = 5k6 
R2 = 33k
R4 = 2k7 
R5 = 33k 
R8 = R9 = 100? 
R12 = 150? 
R13 = 27k 
R14 = 1k5 
R15 = 470? 
R16 = 68? 
R17 = 27k 
R18 = 68?
R19 = 1k
R20 = 470? 
R21 = R22 = 68? 
R25 - R29 = R23 - R24	


*Capacitors* 
C1 = 220n (470n)
C2 = 1n (470p) 
C3 = C4 = 22uF /25v 
C5 = 10uF tantal 
C6 = 100uF/63v 
C7 = 100uF/63v 
C8 = 100uF/63v
C9 = 100uF/63v 
C10 = 15n
C11 = 100uF/10v
C12 = 100n
C13 = 33p
C14 = 100n/100v
C15 = 100n/100v


*Semicondutor*
T1 = BD 140
T2 = MJE 15031*
T3 = MJE 15030*
T4 = MJE 15030*
T5 = MJE 15031*
T6 = BD 139
T7 – T12 = MJ 15003
TP1 = 470?
IC1 = TL 071 
Z1 = Z2 =15v
D1 = D2 = DUS



*Power Transistor *
* R6,R7,R10,R11 *
* R23 - R24*
*R3*

200W	4x MJ 15003*	3k3/0,25w	0,27?/5W	820	?
300W	4x MJ 15003	4k7/0,25w	0,12 ?/5W	680	?
400W	6x MJ 15003	5k6/0,25w	0,18 ?/5W	560	?
500W	8x MJ 15003	5k6/0,25w	0,22 ?/5W	470	?



*Power/Out Impedance*
*Transformer*
*Power Transf*
*Elect. Capacitor*

200w/4 ?	2x36v	300w	2x10.000uF/80v
300w/4 ?	2x44v	400w	2x15.000uF/80v
400w/4 ?	2x49v	550w	2x20.000uF/100v
500w/4 ?	2x54v	650w	2x20.000uF/100v


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos. De nuevo por éste tema. 
Bueno, he reemplazado los transistores excitadores por otros que tenía funcionando sin problemas en otro amplificador y funciona mejor; ambos canales entibian parejo. El bias quedó más equitativo en ambos canales. Y por lo menos sé que son transistores de buena calidad que han funcionado durante años como excitadores. 
Por otro lado, noté algo; y es que a muy bajo volumen se escucha ruido (ya que antes probaba con alta potencia a ver si algo volaba), estimo que entre el 0% y 5% del volumen. Ya cuando se agrega más volumen o el ruido es tapado por el sonido o el mismo desaparece. Intenté cambiando el potenciómetro de entrada de audio (volumen), así como probando otros valores del mismo: 10K, 20K, 50K. 
He intentado usando resistencias de bajo valor entre la tierra de audio y la tierra de la fuente, he dejado una tierra entre la entrada de audio y la fuente. No conecto el blindaje del cable de audio estéreo en ambos extremos. En fin... ¿alguien conoce el efecto y que debo hacer para eliminarlo lo mejor posible?
Saludos!

PD: No utilizo preamplificador. El diagrama, de nuevo es éste:
Ver el archivo adjunto 149044


----------



## sergiocd62

Buenas tardes blanko001 a veces el ruido es causado por un filtrado pobre de la fuente y viendo a ojo de buen cubero a ese amplificador necesita cuando menos 10,000 microfaradios por rama e igual puedes alterar la resistencia R3 de 47k a un valor menor como 27k o 33k.
Y feliz fin de año para todos los compañeros de este foro que tanto conocimiento nos ha dado.


----------



## blanko001

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Buenas tardes blanko001 a veces el ruido es causado por un filtrado pobre de la fuente y viendo a ojo de buen cubero a ese amplificador necesita cuando menos 10,000 microfaradios por rama e igual puedes alterar la resistencia R3 de 47k a un valor menor como 27k o 33k.
> Y feliz fin de año para todos los compañeros de este foro que tanto conocimiento nos ha dado.



Hola, gracias por su respuesta y feliz fin de año!
No había pensado lo de los 10.000µF ya que uso fuente conmutada y espero probar el otro año  lo de disminuir el valor de R3. Por hoy a dejarlo así para ésta noche de fin de año. Pero sí me interesa y espero mejorarlo.
Saludos!


----------



## jlpua

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador (741) de 100W/8Ω ± 40Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109004
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109003
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109005​
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]
> 
> 
> Simulación Multisim 13



Buenas a todos los foristas
Volviendo después de una larga temporada sin participar, dentro de poco presentare este proyecto ya realizado. Compañero Fogonazo distribuí nuevamente los elementos evitando algunos puentes y reduciendo el PBC.
Espero que sea de su agrado, como dije mas adelante lo presentare realizando un paso a paso y tratare de incluir un vídeo de la prueba.

Adjunto las fotos ya soldado casi listo para las pruebas adjunto la foto final armado mas el PBC modo serigrafia y espejo, como el diagrama utilizado sin ninguna variación a ecepcion del PBC que reduje y ajuste las conexiones y el espacio. YA ESTA PROBADO, por lo cual el circuito funciona a la perfección, pero quiero "adornarlo mas" con una fuente que armare con respectivo trafo a la medida con respectivos 40+/-. Queda pendiente el vídeo cuando este listo

Quedo atento a cualquier sugerencia o mejoramiento y como siempre muy agradecido con Fogonazo con sus fabulosos aportes.

Saludos a todos


----------



## jlpua

Cabe anotar que este  este es el cuarto borradorque realizo, junto con 3 TL071, varias resistencias, 4 Transistores finales reposan su final de vida de componentes malos o falsos en la cesta de la basura luego de romperme la cabeza del por que no funcionaban, osea por experiencia doy fe que  este tipo de circuitos funcionan pero requieren componentes de buena calidad


----------



## jlpua

Buenas a todos los foristas

Continuando con el tema del 741, hago este aporte, aunque no es asiático, pido a mi amigo fogo que si el tema no cumple que sea removido.
Es un amplificador publicado en siguiente pagina. http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_amp4.php




Al circuito le varié pocas cosas, ami juicio dentro de lo que he aprendido parece estar bien, anexo la simulación del circuito en multisim para sus análisis, el PBC probado y funcionando en cuanto al sonido lo veo muy bueno y de igual forma el diseño del pbc modificado la serigrafia dentro del rar. Espero sus comentarios y sugerencias como siempre.
Espero que les  guste ya cuento con otro para mi colección.

Este es el vídeo de la prueba






Saludos a todos


----------



## plarenas

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 60W/8Ω 100/4Ω
> 
> ±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96719
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96720
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96721​
> 
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/4851ed30472eece72fd6267ececdbc6d_3259.gif​*Un-Sound.Com*​[/URL]



alguien probo este necesito armar algo simple y me parecio bien pero  el PBC tiene algunos errores como el C5 esta montado al revez y el orden de los pines del  TIP3055 no coinciden con el data sheet


Amplificador 60W/8Ω 100/4Ω

±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo


----------



## jlpua

Buenas tardes plarenas, yo lo probé y creo que subi las imajenes, funciona 100%
1 posibles fallas IC falso 
2 fuente simétrica bien filtrada yo utilice para este 2 de 4700uf por rama
eso es lo te puedo recomendar de mi armado que aun sigue funcionando a quien se lo cedi
Saludos



El que publique en el mensaje tras anterior, también es algo bajo costo y funciona bien pero es a 46+/-



Y si los errores son de tener cuidado, creo que por esa razon modifique el pbc, no lo recuerdo pero voy a buscarlo y lo publico otravez


----------



## plarenas

jlpua dijo:


> Buenas tardes plarenas, yo lo probé y creo que subi las imajenes, funciona 100%
> 1 posibles fallas IC falso
> 2 fuente simétrica bien filtrada yo utilice para este 2 de 4700uf por rama
> eso es lo te puedo recomendar de mi armado que aun sigue funcionando a quien se lo cedi
> Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> El que publique en el mensaje tras anterior, también es algo bajo costo y funciona bien pero es a 46+/-
> 
> 
> 
> Y si los errores son de tener cuidado, creo que por esa razon modifique el pbc, no lo recuerdo pero voy a buscarlo y lo publico otravez



gracias por la pronta respuesta, no lo he armado me queda el ultimo trozo de pbc y no quiero perderlo, dime usaste los 4 transistores o solo 2? pienso que para mi fuente que es de 35-0-35 por 4A pienso que no seria necesario usar 4 ya que segun el data sheet el tip3055 tiene como maximo 15A muy por encima del maximo de mi fuente en tehoria deberia dar unos 100w sin problemas o no?


----------



## jlpua

Correcto solo use dos 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

plarenas dijo:


> gracias por la pronta respuesta, no lo he armado me queda el ultimo trozo de pbc y no quiero perderlo, dime usaste los 4 transistores o solo 2? *pienso que para mi fuente que es de 35-0-35 por 4A pienso que no seria necesario usar 4 ya que segun el data sheet el tip3055 tiene como maximo 15A muy por encima del maximo de mi fuente en tehoria deberia dar unos 100w sin problemas o no?*



Tu análisis es incorrecto.
Si observas en el datasheet del transistor, específicamente la curva *SOA* (*S*afe *O*perating *A*rea) verás que es posible dañar el transistor con corrientes de *< 2A*

http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/TIP3055-D.PDF

Esto sin contar la posibilidad de haber colocado transistores de segunda selección, o directamente falsos.


----------



## jlpua

Si señor Fogo, mis disculpas por una respuesta sin el analisis correcto


----------



## plarenas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tu análisis es incorrecto.
> Si observas en el datasheet del transistor, específicamente la curva *SOA* (*S*afe *O*perating *A*rea) verás que es posible dañar el transistor con corrientes de *< 2A*
> 
> http://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/TIP3055-D.PDF
> 
> Esto sin contar la posibilidad de haber colocado transistores de segunda selección, o directamente falsos.



gracias por la aclaracion fozonazo, la verdad es que desconocia ese parametro aprendi algo nuevo, 
entonces con los dos transistores podria llegar a una zona segura considerando los 35 vcc por rama a unos 4A.





			
				plarenas dijo:
			
		

> gracias por la aclaracion fozonazo, la verdad es que desconocia ese parametro aprendi algo nuevo,
> entonces con los dos transistores podria llegar a una zona segura considerando los 35 vcc por rama a unos 4A.



claro que en la practica a la salida me dio 55 vpp serian unos 38 vrms eso multiplicado por por los 4A serian 152WRMS en terminos simples o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Regla práctica impráctica* . . . la suma de las potencias del datasheet , *de todos* los transistores de salida de ambas ramas debe duplicar la potencia máxima final del amplificador !

Además siempre hay que verificar que la corriente de salida se encuentre bajo la curva del SOA.

Saludos !


----------



## plarenas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Regla práctica impráctica* . . . la suma de las potencias del datasheet , *de todos* los transistores de salida de ambas ramas debe duplicar la potencia máxima final del amplificador !
> 
> Además siempre hay que verificar que la corriente de salida se encuentre bajo la curva del SOA.
> 
> Saludos !



gracias, entonces seria solo llegar al 50% de la curva SOA?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , llegás mas a o menos al límite del Soa y luego le agregás el Derating (la disminución de la potencia admisible por la temperatura)


----------



## blanko001

Probado y funcionando el driver de audio que comparte Fogo' aquí. 

Cero ruidos u oscilaciones, muy buena calidad de audio (a oreja-tester), funciona muy bien . Recomendado circuito adicional para retardo de salida a parlantes.

Ver el archivo adjunto 162286

Adjunto en formato pdf el diseño del PCB. En el post de Fogo' aparece la posición de los componentes.

Como excitadores no utilicé los transistores 2SC5171 ^ 2SA1930 (IC=2A). En cambio utilicé 2SC4793 ^ 2SA1837 (IC=1A). ¿Habrá algún inconveniente a mediano o largo plazo?  Además tengo la duda si el capacitor de la red snubber que aparece a 100V debería ser de una tensión superior


----------



## mario17farias

blanko001 dijo:


> Probado y funcionando el driver de audio que comparte Fogo' aquí.
> 
> Cero ruidos u oscilaciones, muy buena calidad de audio (a oreja-tester), funciona muy bien . Recomendado circuito adicional para retardo de salida a parlantes.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162286
> 
> Adjunto en formato pdf el diseño del PCB. En el post de Fogo' aparece la posición de los componentes.
> 
> Como excitadores no utilicé los transistores 2SC5171 ^ 2SA1930 (IC=2A). En cambio utilicé 2SC4793 ^ 2SA1837 (IC=1A). ¿Habrá algún inconveniente a mediano o largo plazo?  Además tengo la duda si el capacitor de la red snubber que aparece a 100V debería ser de una tensión superior



hola blank0001, puedes dar mas detalles de con que componentes lo montaste, asi como la tensión que le aplicaste y con cuantos transistores finales?


----------



## crazysound

mario17farias dijo:


> hola blank0001, puedes dar mas detalles de con que componentes lo montaste, asi como la tensión que le aplicaste y con cuantos transistores finales?


Me sumo al pedido de Mario, esperamos fotos..!!

Felicitaciones..!!


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Probado y funcionando el driver de audio . . . .










Ver el archivo adjunto 140096

Ver el archivo adjunto 102172
​
Ese esquema tal como está es para el primer mundo, donde los componentes son de calidad y homogéneos, es decir, en general, *NO* para nosotros.

Una sutil e importante reforma que puede salvar la vida de los finales sería reemplazar la resistencia de 470 (Marcada con asteriscos) por un preset multi-vuelta que permita ajustar la corriente de reposo. 
Luego *ajustar* la corriente de reposo 

Esto *NO* sería necesario en caso de *NO* observarse calentamiento de ningún tipo encontrándose el amplificador en "Stan By", encendido, con parlantes conectados pero sin señal de audio.


----------



## crazysound

Fogonazo, totalmente de acuerdo..!!


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos



mario17farias dijo:


> hola blank0001, puedes dar mas detalles de con que componentes lo montaste, asi como la tensión que le aplicaste y con cuantos transistores finales?



Los componentes tal cual están detallados en el esquema que subió Fogo' solo reemplacé los transistores excitadores que no encontré los del esquema. Utilicé los 2SC4793 y 2SA1837 que manejan menor corriente que los propuestos pero funcionan bien hasta el momento . Apliqué +50V y -50V y utilicé dos pares de transistores finales (2SC5200 Y 2SA1943 originales de Fairchild).



Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema tal como está es para el primer mundo, donde los componentes son de calidad y homogéneos, es decir, en general, *NO* para nosotros.
> 
> Una sutil e importante reforma que puede salvar la vida de los finales sería reemplazar la resistencia de 470 (Marcada con asteriscos) por un preset multi-vuelta que permita ajustar la corriente de reposo.
> Luego *ajustar* la corriente de reposo
> 
> Esto *NO* sería necesario en caso de *NO* observarse calentamiento de ningún tipo encontrándose el amplificador en "Stan By", encendido, con parlantes conectados pero sin señal de audio.



En efecto Fogonazo, utilicé resistencias al 1% y solo semiconductores originales, no quería "detalles" molestos . Pensé en reemplazar la resistencia de ajuste de corriente de reposo por un trimmer multivuelta de 1K, empezando por ajustarlo con los 470Ω del valor del esquema, pero no había; entonces decidí probar así para "ver" como se comportaba tal cual el diseño original. Sí quiero implementar esa pequeña reforma para dejarlo a pelo con sus recomendaciones de ajuste y puesta en marcha de potencias. Por ahora no calienta nada en reposo con parlantes conectados, pero no se si por falla de mi multímetro o que será me mide 0.00mV en todas las resistencias de emisor.  

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos. . .
> . . .  pero no se si por falla de mi multímetro o que será me mide 0.00mV en todas las resistencias de emisor.


Si quedó con muy baja o nula corriente es factible que te marque 0V

*Opciones: *
1) Dejarlo tal cual está.
Trae aparejada una distorsión por cruce alta, en general inaudible, pero menor consumo en reposo.
2) Ir aumentando la resistencia, agregando resistencias en serie.
Por ejemplo de a 20Ω hasta lograr una corriente de unos 30/60mA, esto trae aparejada mucha menor distorsión por cruce sin incrementar mucho el consumo (Calentamiento) al estar sin señal.

Tu decides


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si quedó con muy baja o nula corriente es factible que te marque 0V
> 
> *Opciones: *
> 1) Dejarlo tal cual está.
> Trae aparejada una distorsión por cruce alta, en general inaudible, pero menor consumo en reposo.
> 2) Ir aumentando la resistencia, agregando resistencias en serie.
> Por ejemplo de a 20Ω hasta lograr una corriente de unos 30/60mA, esto trae aparejada mucha menor distorsión por cruce sin incrementar mucho el consumo (Calentamiento) al estar sin señal.
> 
> Tu decides



Encargaré de otra ciudad los trimmers de 1K junto a otros componentes para otros proyectos, por ahora llenando el carrito  Siempre hay algo que se olvida 

Una pregunta Fogo', en el esquema planteado dice que se puede alimentar hasta ±80V. ¿Esa es la tensión que debería aplicar para alcanzar los 300W con carga de 8Ω sin agregar mas transistores de salida?


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Encargaré de otra ciudad los trimmers de 1K junto a otros componentes para otros proyectos, por ahora llenando el carrito  Siempre hay algo que se olvida
> 
> Una pregunta Fogo', en el esquema planteado dice que se puede alimentar hasta ±80V. ¿Esa es la tensión que debería aplicar para alcanzar los 300W con carga de 8Ω sin agregar mas transistores de salida?


Sip, para 300W sobre 8Ω necesitas unos *±80V*


----------



## mario17farias

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> 
> 
> Los componentes tal cual están detallados en el esquema que subió Fogo' solo reemplacé los transistores excitadores que no encontré los del esquema. Utilicé los 2SC4793 y 2SA1837 que manejan menor corriente que los propuestos pero funcionan bien hasta el momento . Apliqué +50V y -50V y utilicé dos pares de transistores finales (2SC5200 Y 2SA1943 originales de Fairchild).
> 
> 
> 
> En efecto Fogonazo, utilicé resistencias al 1% y solo semiconductores originales, no quería "detalles" molestos . Pensé en reemplazar la resistencia de ajuste de corriente de reposo por un trimmer multivuelta de 1K, empezando por ajustarlo con los 470Ω del valor del esquema, pero no había; entonces decidí probar así para "ver" como se comportaba tal cual el diseño original. Sí quiero implementar esa pequeña reforma para dejarlo a pelo con sus recomendaciones de ajuste y puesta en marcha de potencias. Por ahora no calienta nada en reposo con parlantes conectados, pero no se si por falla de mi multímetro o que será me mide 0.00mV en todas las resistencias de emisor.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162295
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 162294



Excelente trabajo compañero, te quedo de 10 en serio, el acabado impecable,


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 162295​Es muy conveniente que el MJ340 que se encuentra unido a las resistencias de 680Ω y 470Ω se coloque sobre el disipador principal cableado.
Esto para compensar la corriente de reposo con la temperatura de los finales.

Algo como esto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 91772​


----------



## blanko001

Así se hará entonces! Gracias por todas las indicaciones 
Queda pendiente la modificación de agregarle un multivueltas de 1K y el MJ340 a disipador. Apenas actualice, pruebo y comparto aquí. 
Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos;

Realicé las modificaciones recomendadas, para el trimmer fue cuestión de hacer nuevos orificios en la placa de circuito impreso y acomodarlo, de hecho daba espacio y las pistas coincidieron de manera perfecta 



Aunque para mi sorpresa me enviaron los trimmer vultimueltas de 10K . Un error que por 30 segundos me dio algo de frustración; a pesar de ello, los multivueltas permiten buen margen de "definición" y ajusté a 470 ohm sin problemas antes de ensamblar; de hecho permite ajustes con sutileza (pero recomiendo de 1K o 2,2K para éste propósito). 

También sustituí el capacitor de la red de zobel a 250V, no sé pero 100V me parecía algo pequeño.

No veo la hora que tenga tiempo de montar la fuente que será de  ≈ ±63V (transformador de 45 0 45 AC) y empezar con el ajuste de bias y la puesta en marcha para esta nueva fuente y ambos canales (anteriormente probado a ±50V y un solo canal)

Quedo comprometido en dar el parte final y el resultado del test (un par de horas de buen sonido) 

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Enroscá un poco esos cables para que no funcionen de "antena" de ruidos


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> . . . y ajusté a 470 ohm sin problemas antes de ensamblar; de hecho permite ajustes con sutileza (pero recomiendo de 1K o 2,2K para éste propósito). . . .


*Aclaración:
NO* debes ajustara a un valor de resistencia sino a un valor de *corriente* 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Aclaración:
> NO* debes ajustara a un valor de resistencia sino a un valor de *corriente*
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/



Claro Fogo'; creo que no aclaré lo del ajuste y lo hice a 470Ω para empezar en el valor ohmico del resistor que propone al autor y no tener una corriente de bias inicial "dañina", desde ahí iniciar el ajuste del bias luego de "machacarme las manos muchas veces con un martillo" (siempre releo su post antes de energizar cualquier amplificador) midiendo la tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida, y por ley de ohm, calcular la corriente que atraviesa las mismas. Es mucho mejor levantar un pin de un resistor pero por comodidad en esta placa lo haré por ley de ohm. Todo eso ya debo hacerlo apenas tenga montada toda la fuente.

Igualmente, muchas gracias a todos por las aclaraciones y recomendaciones.

Saludos!


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos.

He probado con la fuente de ±63V (simétrica). El sonido es muy bueno y no deja dudas de ser un excelente amplificador.  Pasó nuevamente el chequeo. Recomendado si se usa con el mínimo de reemplazos y semiconductores originales.

Por otra parte he intentado ajustar el bias y no tengo variación de tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor (con parlantes de 8Ω a la salida). Siempre marca 0.00mV (tanto en AC como en DC por las dudas  ). Intenté medir corriente en serie con los parlantes para ver si había variación en la corriente, pero tampoco hay cambio de corriente al aumentar o disminuir el giro de los trimmers.

No lo muevo más de dos vueltas completas por miedo a hacer un brusco ajuste y que vuele algún semiconductor ya que "pareciera" que no hay diferencia al rotarlos y vaya uno a saber si en verdad esté cerca de cometer el desastre . He medido la resistencia de los trimers en "frío" y sí varía. He bajado hasta 350Ω y subido el mismo hasta 580Ω y no hay caída de tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor. 

El amplificador como he comentado, está funcionando sin inconvenientes ni recalentamientos (lo normal diría yo). No obstante, no me gusta dejar vacíos en mi mente siempre y cuando crea que hay una explicación lógica y no debería ser este el comportamiento; si bien claro el esquema especifica que esa es la resistencia de ajuste del bias. Por ello he hecho la simulación y encontré un ajuste mas o menos acorde cuando el trimmer se halla a 400 ohm (en teoría). Fogonazo me había comentado de ir subiendo el valor hasta obtener la corriente deseada pero en la simulación la corriente deseada se dio a un valor menor al del resistor indicado (470Ω); al tener trimmer no debería haber problema en llevar el valor de resistencia a nuestro gusto y por esa parte no hay lío.

Dejo la simulación de multisim por si alguien quiere "jugar" moviendo el trimmer 

PD: Será comprar otro multímetro a ver... 

Saludos!


----------



## Fusatronica

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> He probado con la fuente de ±63V (simétrica). El sonido es muy bueno y no deja dudas de ser un excelente amplificador.  Pasó nuevamente el chequeo. Recomendado si se usa con el mínimo de reemplazos y semiconductores originales.
> 
> Por otra parte he intentado ajustar el bias y no tengo variación de tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor (con parlantes de 8Ω a la salida). Siempre marca 0.00mV (tanto en AC como en DC por las dudas  ). Intenté medir corriente en serie con los parlantes para ver si había variación en la corriente, pero tampoco hay cambio de corriente al aumentar o disminuir el giro de los trimmers.
> 
> No lo muevo más de dos vueltas completas por miedo a hacer un brusco ajuste y que vuele algún semiconductor ya que "pareciera" que no hay diferencia al rotarlos y vaya uno a saber si en verdad esté cerca de cometer el desastre . He medido la resistencia de los trimers en "frío" y sí varía. He bajado hasta 350Ω y subido el mismo hasta 580Ω y no hay caída de tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor.
> 
> El amplificador como he comentado, está funcionando sin inconvenientes ni recalentamientos (lo normal diría yo). No obstante, no me gusta dejar vacíos en mi mente siempre y cuando crea que hay una explicación lógica y no debería ser este el comportamiento; si bien claro el esquema especifica que esa es la resistencia de ajuste del bias. Por ello he hecho la simulación y encontré un ajuste mas o menos acorde cuando el trimmer se halla a 400 ohm (en teoría). Fogonazo me había comentado de ir subiendo el valor hasta obtener la corriente deseada pero en la simulación la corriente deseada se dio a un valor menor al del resistor indicado (470Ω); al tener trimmer no debería haber problema en llevar el valor de resistencia a nuestro gusto y por esa parte no hay lío.
> 
> Dejo la simulación de multisim por si alguien quiere "jugar" moviendo el trimmer
> 
> PD: Será comprar otro multímetro a ver...
> 
> Saludos!




Sep el IQ Setting resistivo serie es de 470Ω, el CES741 es toda una makinola en si no hay necesidad de cambiar la R fija por el Trimmer, porque fijece que la configuración IQ de este mismo lo hace muy estable, igual si le pone las bias regulables el valor resistivo IQ mínimo y máximo sera entre 420Ω a 470Ω, pero esto depende de otro valor resistivo que es la R IQ Gain de 680Ω.

Para ver una variación significativa hay que colocar otra R serie junto al Trimmer y hay que calcularla o realizar una buena simulacion. Como vera la configuración IQ fija o IQ Setting  depende conjuntamente de una configuracion RCT.

Lo que concluye que el valor máximo para sacarle el mejor ajuste es de 450Ω y el mas cercano ideal y comercial es de 470Ω, que es el que se a fijado por el Ing de Megatech, pero ya las mediciones de las bias es cosa aparte, y sera como lo plantea bajo una simulación y en la práctica.


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> . . . . Intenté medir corriente en serie con los parlantes para ver si había variación en la corriente, pero tampoco hay cambio de corriente al aumentar o disminuir el giro de los trimmers.


¿ Y por que tanto odio contra el multímetro ?


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y por que tanto odio contra el multímetro ?



 Lo hice en estado de reposo (entrada de audio a tierra) y comenzando en la escala de 10A. No sé si sea odio, puede que sea una relación enfermiza jajaja no puedo odiarlo pero tampoco andarle "suave"  Por otro lado, el amplificador se queda en familia, ya le cogí cariño jajaja. muy bueno la verdad.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

blanko001 dijo:


> Lo hice en estado de reposo (entrada de audio a tierra) y comenzando en la escala de 10A. No sé si sea odio, puede que sea una relación enfermiza jajaja no puedo odiarlo pero tampoco andarle "suave"  En todo caso el amplificador se queda en familia, ya le cogí cariño jajaja. muy bueno la verdad.
> 
> Saludos!


¿ Leíste el tema sobre "Puesta en marcha y ajustes" ?  Particularmente donde dice que las pruebas se hacen _*sin nada conectado a la salida *_


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Leíste el tema sobre "Puesta en marcha y ajustes" ?  Particularmente donde dice que las pruebas se hacen _*sin nada conectado a la salida *_


Sí, Fogo', claro... pero eso fue en serie a los parlantes y ya no eran pruebas; eran más las ganas de ver que cambiaba la corriente de reposo de alguna manera ; Obviamente no quise girar mucho el trimmer para no estropear algún semiconductor... el caso es que ya había pasado por todo el proceso de puesta en marcha, esa etapa es crucial y respetable, y como no hay problema como tal, entonces dejé todo tal cual y a disfrutar de un buen sonido. 

PD: Es ilógico que no exista corriente de reposo alguna, porque además sí puedo medir en la salida la tensión DC menos de los 15mV; está por el orden de los 7.5mV (ítem Nº 10 de su post sobre la puesta en marcha). Por eso sospeché del multímetro. Otro día pruebo con otro multímetro por salir de duda sobretodo, porque el amplificador como tal está muy bién.


----------



## Fusatronica

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, Fogo', claro... pero eso fue en serie a los parlantes y ya no eran pruebas; eran más las ganas de ver que cambiaba la corriente de reposo de alguna manera ; Obviamente no quise girar mucho el trimmer para no estropear algún semiconductor... el caso es que ya había pasado por todo el proceso de puesta en marcha, esa etapa es crucial y respetable, y como no hay problema como tal, entonces dejé todo tal cual y a disfrutar de un buen sonido.
> 
> PD: Es ilógico que no exista corriente de reposo alguna, porque además sí puedo medir en la salida la tensión DC menos de los 15mV; está por el orden de los 7.5mV (ítem Nº 10 de su post sobre la puesta en marcha). Por eso sospeché del multímetro. Otro día pruebo con otro multímetro por salir de duda sobretodo, porque el amplificador como tal está muy bién.




Entons que esperáis para ponerlo a Full Diciembre, mi tener uno igual claro PCB Original Megatech de Tailandia y 2 clon, es la mejor decisión no lo venda ese amplificador es un tesoro,  uno de los mejores que he ensamblado, es toda una maquina de batalla y un sonido muy limpio no he tenido ni un problema desde que los arme, lastimosamente no los tengo aqui estan en otro lugar


----------



## blanko001

Fusatronica dijo:


> Entons que esperáis para ponerlo a Full Diciembre...



Lo monté justamente para ponerlo en modo "full diciembre" Apenas calentando motores a ratos para los dos "chancletazos" venideros (24Dic/25Dic y 31Dic/1Ene).


----------



## moonwalker

Hola muchachos. Personalmente el año pasado monté ese amplificador CES741 luego de tomar un lápiz y un papel y hacer el PCB. es muy bueno el amplificador y fácil de construir, lo usé como amplificador en un sistema de USB y BLUETOOTH que hice para un cliente y quedó de 10. Dios les bendiga


----------



## moonwalker

Aquí les presento más fotos del amplificador ces741 hasta ahora luego de un año está funcionando al 100% con módulo USB BLUETOOTH.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> Aquí les presento más fotos del amplificador ces741 hasta ahora luego de un año está funcionando al 100% con módulo USB BLUETOOTH.



Quedó bien montado todo en ese gabinete. 

Por otro lado lo mejor es adoptar esta "cultura" de la reseña (review) de todos los montajes de los circuitos compartidos en el foro, así todos tendremos mejor idea de las bellezas que pueden estar aquí posteadas. Eso enriquece el foro y permite motivar a los demás a realizar ciertas "criaturas electrónicas".  Además da cierta satisfacción o agrado enseñarle a los demás nuestros montajes, no todo es para nuestro deleite.

Ahora si nos invitarán al "fiesto"


----------



## moonwalker

Toda la razón blankoo; en gusta mucho compartir en este foro que para mí ha sido como una universidad virtual, hay una palabra que dice: "Dad de gracias porque de gracias has recibido" y todo lo que recibí en gran parte se debe a este foro y por tanto también aporto para esta grandiosa comunidad. Este CES 741 lo hice a partir de componentes que tenía ya reciclados en mi stock r inventando como dije tomé una hoja y un papel y me puse a diseñar el PCB del plano que había subido Fogo, en el tema amplificadores asiáticos. Es barato y fácil de hacer con un rango de tensiones amplio. También tengo un diseño de PCB del amplificador Lynx 3.0 el cual subí al foro creo que hacen dos o tres años y que pienso construir para estos días y postearlo acá. Es un amplificador muy similar a este CES741 pero creo que hasta mejor elaborado.


----------



## blanko001

moonwalker dijo:


> ...También tengo un diseño de PCB del amplificador Lynx 3.0 el cual subí al foro creo que hacen dos o tres años y que pienso construir para estos días y postearlo acá. Es un amplificador muy similar a este CES741 pero creo que hasta mejor elaborado.



¿Será que hablas del mismo Lynx que compartí en este tema? Compartí la versión _grande_ y la versión hijo 

Hace un tiempo empecé a diseñar la PCB para una sola cara de la versión "hijo" pero lo dejé de un lado para terminar otros proyectos... Entonces, está en lista de espera jajaja. Ahora que puedo hacer PCBs doble cara quizás lo haga según el autor... Por ahora en standby. Lo bueno es que se supone ser de una calidad de audio muy buena.

Saludos!


----------



## moonwalker

Es ese exactamente del que te hablo y tu posteaste. No lo hice versión doble cara sino una sola faz en PCB wizard y lo subí al tema Diagrama amplificadores pero no recuerdo el tema. Hice otro PCB del Lynx también de una sola cara pero no incluí el circuito protector de sobrecorriente. Construiré ese amplificador si Dios lo permite.


----------



## DOSMETROS

blanko001 dijo:


> Por otro lado lo mejor es adoptar esta "cultura" de la reseña (review) de todos los montajes de los circuitos compartidos en el foro, así todos tendremos mejor idea de las bellezas que pueden estar aquí posteadas. Eso enriquece el foro y permite motivar a los demás a realizar ciertas "criaturas electrónicas".  Además da cierta satisfacción o agrado enseñarle a los demás nuestros montajes, no todo es para nuestro deleite.





moonwalker dijo:


> Toda la razón blankoo; en gusta mucho compartir en este foro que para mí ha sido como una universidad virtual, hay una palabra que dice: "Dad de gracias porque de gracias has recibido" y todo lo que recibí en gran parte se debe a este foro y por tanto también aporto para esta grandiosa comunidad.


 
Quiero felicitarlos a los dos  por el espíritu de Forista  , y expresar tan sencillamente el agradecimiento por lo recibido , si algún moderador considera que debí usar el *me gusta* . . .  casi que tendría razón 

Saludos  !


----------



## moonwalker

Así es 2M muy agradecido estoy con este foro. Gracias a Dios ya tengo mi PC activa y con tiempo más holgado ya tengo varios proyectos de amplificadores y otros circuitos que voy a subir al foro. Por ejemplo ese Lynx 3.0 el cual subí hace un par de años o más no recuerdo lo construiré si Dios quiere para estos días y lo discutiremos acá en este tema.


----------



## Fogonazo

Desde el comienzo de este tema "Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" Sub tema "Driver 741" se planteó la posibilidad de separar el tema específico de amplificadores que cobraran _*"Vida propia"*_ dentro del tema.
Creo que ya es tiempo de pensar en "Separar" estos comentarios del resto del tema principal.

Hoy  "Tengo extrema pereza" , pero seguro antes del 2018


----------



## blanko001

Este comentario será eliminado y debe ser así porque ya es off-topic, pero en verdad el foro nos enriquece y nos enseña muchas cosas que no se aprenden en los libros y es la experiencia de todos los participantes. Uno sin notarlo, va tomando el foro como parte de uno. Así no se tengan dudas uno pasa por las dudas...jajaja. Al principio uno comete "primiparadas" y jamás se está exento de ir a moderación pero se intenta lo mejor posible y de buena fe. 
Dosme' gracias por el comentario y pues a la larga somos parte de la "creación" que algunos de ustedes los moderadores ha forjado tras miles de horas de dedicación (educación) en lo que para muchos es una simple página, y para otros como yo es parte de mi diario vivir... No sé tanto como para no necesitar ayuda, y no se tan poco como para no tener ganas de ayudar.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Fusatronica

Viajando por ahí encontré otro diseño del Tastech al que con anterioridad  #3 amablemente aporto Fogonazo.

Quiero aclarar que aun no lo he armado, pero este sera mi próximo Amplificador Primaveral.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos.
El Tastech anteriormente me dio ciertos problemas de calor y de ruido, quizás por componentes "truchos" pero creo que habría que modificarse algo para ajustar la corriente de reposo, aunque en comparación con el que construí veo como modificación "seria" las resistencias R6 y R7 que pasan de 15K a 22K. A mi modo de ver esas resistencias harán un cambio significativo 

Ver el archivo adjunto 100894

Me están dando ganas de "cacharrearlo" de nuevo  Por ahora me las aguanto pero sin duda regresaré a ello.

Saludos


----------



## Fusatronica

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> El Tastech anteriormente me dio ciertos problemas de calor y de ruido, quizás por componentes "truchos" pero creo que habría que modificarse algo para ajustar la corriente de reposo, aunque en comparación con el que construí veo como modificación "seria" las resistencias R6 y R7 que pasan de 15K a 22K. A mi modo de ver esas resistencias harán un cambio significativo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 100894
> 
> Me están dando ganas de "cacharrearlo" de nuevo  Por ahora me las aguanto pero sin duda regresaré a ello.
> 
> Saludos



Exacto y también las de 4.7K reemplazar por las de 3.3K para estos bichines nunca use de carbón siempre de metalfilm, al igual colocarlas al W correspondiente, respecto al ruido fuera de las R puede provenir del IC, ese si toca uno Original o un remplazo lo mas aceptable posible


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Driver 741 MK II Megatech *
> 
> *300W/8Ω ±80Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102171
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102172
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102173
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102174​
> ​
> 
> *Driver 741 MK II Megatech *
> 
> *300W/8Ω ±80Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102171
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102172
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102173
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102174​
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


hola disculpen la molestia, en este driver la base de los transistores finales se conectan directamente al emisor de el impulsor? porque en algunos diseños he visto que colocan una resistencia de bajo  valor entre la base y el emisor.


----------



## Fogonazo

snipero dijo:


> hola disculpen la molestia, en este driver la base de los transistores finales se conectan directamente al emisor de el impulsor? porque en algunos diseños he visto que colocan una resistencia de bajo  valor entre la base y el emisor.


Efectivamente, en algunos casos se emplea una resistencia de bajo valor (4,7 a 100 Ohms) acoplando la base de los finales.
En este caso nones.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> Efectivamente, en algunos casos se emplea una resistencia de bajo valor (4,7 a 100 Ohms) acoplando la base de los finales.
> En este caso nones.


muchas gracias fogonazo


----------



## snipero

Me pase casi toda la tarde buscando el 2SA5171 busque en varias electrónicas y nada creo que ya esta descontinuado


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate los datasheets de éstos : 2SC3969 / 2SC5161 / 2SD478 / 2SC4381/ 2SC4382 / TIP51 a 54


----------



## snipero

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate los datasheets de éstos : 2SC3969 / 2SC5161 / 2SD478 / 2SC4381/ 2SC4382 / TIP51 a 54


Gracias voy a descargar el datasheet  de esos  para ver cual es el reemplazo más apropiado


----------



## josco

2sa5171 no existe mas bien se te cruzaron los numeros es 2sc5171 y 2sa1930.  por ese par he usado 2sa1937 y 2sc4793 eso si,hay que ver que sean originales.


----------



## snipero

josco dijo:


> 2sa5171 no existe mas bien se te cruzaron los numeros es 2sc5171 y 2sa1930.  por ese par he usado 2sa1937 y 2sc4793 eso si,hay que ver que sean originales.


si escribi mal pero si busque el 2sc5171 y el 2sa1930 pero sin exito. No tuve problemas para conseguir los mje350 y el mje340 los conegui de ON semiconductor que antes era motorola, son caritos pero valen la pena. solo una ultima pregunta, para que entregue 200  de cuanto seria la alimentacion y a cuantos ohm?


----------



## madar1

hi this is macron 741


----------



## ialvega

jlpua dijo:


> Buenas a todos los foristas
> Volviendo después de una larga temporada sin participar, dentro de poco presentare este proyecto ya realizado. Compañero Fogonazo distribuí nuevamente los elementos evitando algunos puentes y reduciendo el PBC.
> Espero que sea de su agrado, como dije mas adelante lo presentare realizando un paso a paso y tratare de incluir un vídeo de la prueba.
> 
> Adjunto las fotos ya soldado casi listo para las pruebas adjunto la foto final armado mas el PBC modo serigrafia y espejo, como el diagrama utilizado sin ninguna variación a ecepcion del PBC que reduje y ajuste las conexiones y el espacio. YA ESTA PROBADO, por lo cual el circuito funciona a la perfección, pero quiero "adornarlo mas" con una fuente que armare con respectivo trafo a la medida con respectivos 40+/-. Queda pendiente el vídeo cuando este listo
> 
> Quedo atento a cualquier sugerencia o mejoramiento y como siempre muy agradecido con Fogonazo con sus fabulosos aportes.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Amigo puedes compartir la simulación, gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

*Otro 741 250W ±63Vcc 4 Ohms *​
Si bien el diseño eléctrico _*"No me enamora"*_, se resolvió con una PCB muy prolija, compacta y con fuente incluida.
Si observan la simulación respecto del circuito original verán algunas diferencias, "No pude evitar meter los FogoDedos", Los cambios le dan mas estabilidad y bastante menos distorsión.
Posee protección por cortocircuitos/sobre-corriente y parece bien diseñada.


----------



## moonwalker

Muy bueno Fogo la documentación de ese amplificador. Por mi parte, si bien ya tengo casi terminado el PCB con sus componentes del Lynx 3.0 del que se ha discutido aquí en este tema, el tiempo no me ha permitido darle punto final pero sacaré el momento que sea pronto para tenerlo funcionando. El lynx 3.0 es muy similar al 741 expuesto en este tema, sin embargo tiene algunas diferencias como la adición de un triple darlington. También fue muy bien documentado y pensé en alguna vez realizar un tema aparte para ese amplificador. Espero en Dios ya tener pronto ese amplificador y compartir experiencias.


----------



## sergiocd62

Este otro 741, es un amplificador que en México conocemos bien, ya que viene en las bocinas amplificadas Steren pero en este pcb veo que tiene un error ya que las resistencias que van al transistor D 669 están intercambiadas, R 510 y R 1K2 asi que seguramente en ese lugar esta el origen de la distorsión y este mismo error lo tiene el mismo amplificador que aparece en la pagina de construya su videorrocola.com.


----------



## Fogonazo

sergiocd62 dijo:


> Este otro 741, es un amplificador que en México conocemos bien, ya que viene en las bocinas amplificadas Steren pero en este pcb veo que tiene un error ya que las resistencias que van al transistor D 669 están intercambiadas, R 510 y R 1K2 asi que seguramente en ese lugar esta el origen de la distorsión y este mismo error lo tiene el mismo amplificador que aparece en la pagina de construya su videorrocola.com.


¿ A que esquema te estas refiriendo ?, ¿ Link ?


----------



## sergiocd62

Que tal Fogonazo, me refiero al ultimo amplificador posteado aquí. ''*Otro 741 250W ±63Vcc 4 Ohms'' *


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es mas facil si citás el mensaje referido con el botón de citar, abajo a la derecha de cada mensaje.


----------



## snipero

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 60W/8Ω 100/4Ω
> 
> ±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96719
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96720
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96721​
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


Hola, sí utilizo este amplificador con +-22V ¿se mantienen los valores de las resistencias que van en serie con los diodos 4148 y tensión?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que no habría mayores problemas aunque podrías bajar R5 & R6 a 2k2 y R7 & R8 a 10k


----------



## snipero

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que no habría mayores problemas aunque podrías bajar R5 & R6 a 2k2 y R7 & R8 a 10k


Muchas gracias Dosmetros



Fogonazo dijo:


> *Amplificador 60W/8Ω 100/4Ω
> 
> ±35Vcc Con bipolares de bajo costo*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96719
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96720
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96721​
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​



Bueno hice un pcb para éste amplificador pero para alimentarlo con +-22V, en los finales pensaba usar el tip42c y su complementario y hacer las modificaciones que me recomendó DOSMETROS, y aquí viene la parte interesante ¿como regulo el Bias si no tiene las resistencias entre la salida y los colectores de los finales?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se gira el potenciómetro VR1 para que quede a 0 Ohms , el amplificador quedará en clase B y sonará medio espantoso pero será absolutamente seguro para él. Una vez probado un rato largo y que funcione sin problemas ni recalentamientos (ésto para comprobar que los transistores no sean falsos) se instalará un tester seteado para medir corriente contínua en serie con el emisor del transistor de salida y con la entrada de audio cortocircuitada a masa , se girará VR1 para obtener entre 30 y 50 mA.


----------



## moonwalker

Hola.muchachos, partícularmente yo estoy armando el Lynx3.0 el cual he dejado un poco quieto puesto que no dispongo mucho de tiempo por el trabajo. He tenido a primeras instancias, algo de problema para controlar la corriente de reposo puesto que observo como especie de un embalamiento térmico, porque noto que la corriente de reposo crece gradualmente poco a poco no habiendo estabilidad. Tengo tanto drivers como Vbe multiplier juntos con los transistores de salida en el amplificador para descartar cualquier embalamiento pero aún el fenómeno sigue. Cuando tenga todo cuadrado, monto fotos.


----------



## moonwalker

Buenas noches. Hoy ya casi concluí el Lynx 3.0.. el sonido es muy bueno, dejé la corriente de reposo en 10mA (algo bajo) ya que tengo sólo dos transistores de salida. El embalamiento térmico desapareció cuando agregué la red de Zobel en la salida del amplificador. Pronto colocaré más transistores de salida para hacer un mejor ajuste de Bias ya que con sólo dos transistores, temo quemarlos si subo la corriente de reposo. Dios les bendiga muchachos. Pronto adjuntaré fotos cuando ya termine todo el amplificador. Gracias


----------



## supermegabass

Hola y buenas noches,  Señor Fogonazo. Tengo una inquietud ¿Y quien más para que me saque de dudas?   De esta misma pagina descargué un pdf el cual habla de un super driver.  ¿Es efectivo para 1400 watts,  ya lo haz armado?    hablo de este y me gustaría que compartiera sus opiniones acerca de el.   deseo armar esa placa pero decidí preguntarle al master.  Disculpa por introducir otro tema.   Saludos desde Colombia y muchas gracias por su valioso tiempo


----------



## tremex

Hola amigo dosmetros el amplificador que publico el amigo mandar1 funciona perfectamente ??? ???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al menos veo los dos díodos del Bias al revés ¿?


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al menos veo los dos díodos del Bias al revés ¿?


No están al revés, *2Metrecensia* lo está mirando al revés


----------



## tremex

hummm entonces fogonazo lo hago tal cual como esta asi en el circuito  ????
y tengo otra pregunta cual es el voltaje ya que no sale en el circuito ???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhh , lo dibujaron cómo hace 60 años . . .  caramba . . .

Al derecho :


----------



## tremex

aajajajaja si.. Dosmetros que voltaje usa ese circuito ??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que potencia querés obtener ?


----------



## tremex

como 100w pero la cuestion es que suene bien osea sin ruido que suene nitido


----------



## Fogonazo

tremexz dijo:


> como 100w pero la cuestion es que suene bien osea sin ruido que suene nitido


Los ruidos depende de la calidad del armado y del circuito, NO de la tensión de la fuente.
Yo *NO *le pondría mas de unos *± 35 Vcc*, tal vez se le podría aplicar una tensión mayor, pero yo *NO *me arriesgaría

Con esa tensión logras algo mas de *100W sobre 4Ω* y unos *60W sobre 8Ω *


----------



## Namajo

Hola, buenos días. Yo arme el micrón 741 de 150w, alimentándolo con una tensión de +50V -50V y (0V neutro) y una corriente de 6A y funciona de maravilla. El otro día, navegando por internet, me tope con la versión de 300w de este mismo circuito. Mi problema es que no se si la alimentación es la misma o si debe sr mayor. En este foro hablan sobre este diseño, pero no vi que dijeran su consumo. Me podrían ayudar por favor?
PD: adjunto el rar que había pasado fogonazo en la pagina 4 para que se entienda mejor a lo que me refiero.


----------



## Fogonazo

Namajo dijo:


> Hola, buenos días. Yo arme el micrón 741 de 150w, alimentándolo con una tensión de +50V -50V y (0V neutro) y una corriente de 6A y funciona de maravilla. El otro día, navegando por internet, me tope con la versión de 300w de este mismo circuito. Mi problema es que no se si la alimentación es la misma o si debe sr mayor. En este foro hablan sobre este diseño, pero no vi que dijeran su consumo. Me podrían ayudar por favor?
> PD: adjunto el rar que había pasado fogonazo en la pagina 4 para que se entienda mejor a lo que me refiero.


Para que te entregue *150W* sobre *8Ω (300W sobre 4Ω) *necesitas unos *±60Vcc.*


----------



## Namajo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para que te entregue *150W* sobre *8Ω (300W sobre 4Ω) *necesitas unos *±60Vcc.*


Hola, buenas tardes, esto lo consigo con la versión de dos transistores que ya armé. Yo estoy preguntando por la versión de 4 transistores de salida. Desde ya muchas gracias por contestar y felices fiestas para todos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Namajo dijo:


> Hola, buenas tardes, esto lo consigo con la versión de dos transistores que ya armé. Yo estoy preguntando por la versión de 4 transistores de salida. Desde ya muchas gracias por contestar y felices fiestas para todos!!!


La máxima potencia de salida la determina la tensión de la fuente


----------



## mikee38

hola estoy en este proyecto del ampli ces741 tiene muy buen sonido me hubiera gustado pones resistencias de metal film pero no consegui tampoco consegui el capacitor de entrada 10mf no polar tuve que poner 2 de 22uf para tratar de lograr los 10uf
alimentado con DC 63+63v con 2 pares de transitores al medir la corriente de reposo en las resistencias de los emisores  tenia 0mv al minuto comenzo subir quedando a 04.1mv en stand by con entrada a tierra sin parlante los transistores finales estan frios sin temperatura alguna 
la pregunta es haria falta poner un preset para ajustar las bias. saludos


----------



## moonwalker

mikee38 dijo:


> hola estoy en este proyecto del ampli ces741 tiene muy buen sonido me hubiera gustado pones resistencias de metal film pero no consegui tampoco consegui el capacitor de entrada 10mf no polar tuve que poner 2 de 22uf para tratar de lograr los 10uf
> alimentado con DC 63+63v con 2 pares de transitores al medir la corriente de reposo en las resistencias de los emisores  tenia 0mv al minuto comenzo subir quedando a 04.1mv en stand by con entrada a tierra sin parlante los transistores finales estan frios sin temperatura alguna
> la pregunta es haria falta poner un preset para ajustar las bias. saludos


Si la caída de tensión en las resistencias de Emisor está creciendo gradualmente, lo primero que debes hacer es colocar el transistor multiplicador Vbe en el disipador junto a los transistores de salida para que sense la temperatura de éstos y a la vez mantenga la corriente de reposo en un valor estable. Comenta los resultados.


----------



## sebsjata

4.1mV no es muy poco? Seria 8.5mA tendría distorsión por cruce, súbelo a 20mV para que quede en 42mA, creería que queda mejor


----------



## mikee38

moonwalker dijo:


> Si la caída de tensión en las resistencias de Emisor está creciendo gradualmente, lo primero que debes hacer es colocar el transistor multiplicador Vbe en el disipador junto a los transistores de salida para que sense la temperatura de éstos y a la vez mantenga la corriente de reposo en un valor estable. Comenta los resultados.


la tension no crece es estable seguramente le pondre un preset para que llegue por los menos 25mv


----------



## Fogonazo

mikee38 dijo:


> la tension no crece es estable seguramente le pondre un preset para que llegue por los menos 25mv






​Por seguridad el preset se coloca en reemplazo de la resistencia de *470Ω.*
Un valor adecuado como para comenzar seria *500Ω *o* 1000Ω *en paralelo con una resistencia de* 1000Ω*

Aconsejo leer el tema de puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas  si es que no lo han hecho


----------



## moonwalker

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​Por seguridad el preset se coloca en reemplazo de la resistencia de *470Ω.*
> Un valor adecuado como para comenzar seria *500Ω *o* 1000Ω *en paralelo con una resistencia de* 1000Ω*
> 
> Aconsejo leer el tema de puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas  si es que no lo han hecho


Hola Fogo, Mike y resto de la comunidad. Hace un par de años atrás realicé ese Amplificador exactamente como está en el diagrama y me funcionó perfectamente. Coloqué fotos del amplificador con su contenedor más un reproductor de USb y Bluetooth que le agregué, eso sí agregué un condensador de 220 picos en los transistores del VAS entre Base y colector tal como lo ví en otra versión idéntica del mismo amplificador. El circuito es funcional y es muy usado en varios amplificadores de fabricación comercial.





						Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" Sub tema "Driver 741"
					

Si quedó con muy baja o nula corriente es factible que te marque 0V  Opciones:  1) Dejarlo tal cual está. Trae aparejada una distorsión por cruce alta, en general inaudible, pero menor consumo en reposo. 2) Ir aumentando la resistencia, agregando resistencias en serie. Por ejemplo de a 20Ω...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Aquí la fotos del CES741 que construí.


----------



## mikee38

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​Por seguridad el preset se coloca en reemplazo de la resistencia de *470Ω.*
> Un valor adecuado como para comenzar seria *500Ω *o* 1000Ω *en paralelo con una resistencia de* 1000Ω*
> 
> Aconsejo leer el tema de puesta en marcha de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas  si es que no lo han hecho


hola muchas gracias por tu concejo seguramente lo hare pondre 2r de 1k en paralelo y a seguir midiendo, con respecto a la puesta en marcha si esta leido muy bueno .


----------



## mikee38

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Driver 741 MK II Megatech
> 
> 300W/8Ω ±80Vcc*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Un-Sound.Com*​


hola a todos que diferencia hay en dispocision de algunos conponentes como por ejemplo una mascara de componente lleva 2 capacitores ceramico de 150p y la otra no.. tambien algunas resistencias y un capacitor electrolitico con respecto al diagrama original ..saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mikee38 dijo:


> hola a todos que diferencia hay en dispocision de algunos conponentes como por ejemplo una mascara de componente lleva 2 capacitores ceramico de 150p y la otra no.. tambien algunas resistencias y un capacitor electrolitico con respecto al diagrama original ..saludos


Los capacitores de 150pF son "Capacitores miller" evitan posibles oscilaciones, posiblemente se coloquen si son requeridos, si no nones.
¿ Cual capacitor electrolítico ?
¿ Cuales resistencias ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que esas dudas de diferencia entre componentes ya se trató mas de una vez en el hilo !


----------



## mikee38

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los capacitores de 150pF son "Capacitores miller" evitan posibles oscilaciones, posiblemente se coloquen si son requeridos, si no nones.
> ¿ Cual capacitor electrolítico ?
> ¿ Cuales resistencias ?


me referia al capacitor de 100mf que esta en serie con  r1 ya que vi en otros diagramas que pusieron 220mf . .saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

mikee38 dijo:


> me referia al capacitor de 100mf que esta en serie con  r1 ya que vi en otros diagramas que pusieron 220mf . .saludos


Ese capacitor electrolítico de *100µF *pertenece a la red de re-alimentación un valor mayor extiende la respuesta en bajos, cosa que *NO *siempre es aconsejable.


----------



## mikee38

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese capacitor electrolítico de *100µF *pertenece a la red de re-alimentación un valor mayor extiende la respuesta en bajos, cosa que *NO *siempre es aconsejable.


muchas gracias se agradece ..


----------



## julioaribi

Saludos compañeros. Muy ciertos son los comentarios a favor de este driver. Utilice como fuente el diagrama que subió kowaky post # 4 de la primera pagina e hice un pcb pequeño ajustado a un retazo de baquelita virgen que tenia a mano. Componentes en un 90% reciclados, alimentado con +-40V
y suena fuerte y limpio el sonido. Los transistores de potencia 2SC3281 y 2SA1302 no calientan mucho a pesar de no ser originales y los drivers los deje sin disipador y aun así no calientan nada. Probado durante 6 horas con carga de 8 ohms al máximo de volumen antes del recorte.
No puedo subir fotos por falta de baterías a la cámara y en lugar de ello les dejo unas capturas 3D y archivos pdf para planchar por si alguien quiere hacerlos.


----------



## ricardo de la hoz

buenas amigo que amplificador o tarjeta driver me recomiendan para agudos y altos, gracias


----------



## mikee38

ricardo de la hoz dijo:


> buenas amigo que amplificador o tarjeta driver me recomiendan para agudos y altos, gracias


hola tendrias que ver cuantos wats queres en este tema de amplificadores asiaticos tenes muchos diagramas


----------



## Fogonazo

ricardo de la hoz dijo:


> buenas amigo que amplificador o tarjeta driver me recomiendan para agudos y altos, gracias


Cualquier amplificador te sirve, es mas relevante la potencia que el tipo de amplificador 
Debes estima la potencia requerida en base al rendimiento de tus transductores


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> Aquí todo lo que tengo sobre ese amp.


Buenas tardes a todos, quisiera hacer una consulta, hice el amplificador micron-741 el que lleva dos transistores y el que lleva 4 transistores, estan funcionando los dos amplificadores, con bocina de 15 pulgadas hice la prueba, la diferencia en potencia es notoria, pero siento un poco de distorcion a bajo volume y cuando empieza a sonar en ambos, a medida que va funcionando en un aproximado de 2 minutos como que empieza a desaparecer la distorcion o es que mi oido se adapta, no se en realidad, pero cuando le doy mas volumen ya no se siente porque me imagino se enmascara el ruido con la musica, segun recuerdo lei por alli en algunos comentarios que puede ser por baja corriente de reposo, quiero probar alli pero quisiera saber que resistencia debo modificar para hacer pruebas. Gracias por su amable ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, quisiera hacer una consulta, hice el amplificador micron-741 el que lleva dos transistores y el que lleva 4 transistores, estan funcionando los dos amplificadores, con bocina de 15 pulgadas hice la prueba, la diferencia en potencia es notoria, pero siento un poco de distorcion a bajo volume y cuando empieza a sonar en ambos, a medida que va funcionando en un aproximado de 2 minutos como que empieza a desaparecer la distorcion o es que mi oido se adapta, no se en realidad, pero cuando le doy mas volumen ya no se siente porque me imagino se enmascara el ruido con la musica, segun recuerdo lei por alli en algunos comentarios que puede ser por baja corriente de reposo, quiero probar alli pero quisiera saber que resistencia debo modificar para hacer pruebas. Gracias por su amable ayuda


¿ El circuito que armaste se corresponde con este ?


​


----------



## carbajal

Buenos dias Fogonazo, es otro diseño, seria este, disculpas por no subir el diagrama.
Puedo ver que los diseños son muy similares, a simple vista son pocas las diferencias, puedo deducir que la resistencia que debo modificar es la R7 de 330 omios, si me equivoco corrijanme por favor


----------



## emeterio ospino

hola amigos yo lo hice suena muy bien donde la pongan suena mejor con el tl 071 o tl 081 comparen con este


----------



## palomo

emeterio ospino dijo:


> hola amigos yo lo hice suena muy bien donde la pongan suena mejor con el tl 071 o tl 081 comparen con este


Podrias poner el diagrama con mejor resolucion, no se alcanza a ver los valores y algunos detalles, gracias


----------



## carbajal

Nuevamente por aca con una consulta o mas bien es una duda, en el diagrama que dejare a continuacion y el Layout hay unos componentes diferentes, los encierro en circulo rojo para que ven la diferencia, creo que el diagrama esta mal pero que algun experto de su opinion. En el diagrama figuran resistencias de 470 omios y en layout de 47 omios los cuales van de los colectores de los MjE hacia los tr finales, cual sera el valor correcto?


----------



## Jota Jota

carbajal dijo:


> Nuevamente por aca con una consulta o mas bien es una duda, en el diagrama que dejare a continuacion y el Layout hay unos componentes diferentes, los encierro en circulo rojo para que ven la diferencia, creo que el diagrama esta mal pero que algun experto de su opinion. En el diagrama figuran resistencias de 470 omios y en layout de 47 omios los cuales van de los colectores de los MjE hacia los tr finales, cual sera el valor correcto?



Son de 47Ω ese el valor correcto, el diagrama que has colocado es Ruso, el original es Tailandés que subió amablemente Fogonazo:










Nota: Si te distorsiona es porque las bias no están bien ajustadas, habrá que colocar las Resistencias adecuadas de acuerdo a las mediciones correspondientes.


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> Nuevamente por aca con una consulta o mas bien es una duda, en el diagrama que dejare a continuacion y el Layout hay unos componentes diferentes, los encierro en circulo rojo para que ven la diferencia, creo que el diagrama esta mal pero que algun experto de su opinion. En el diagrama figuran resistencias de 470 omios y en layout de 47 omios los cuales van de los colectores de los MjE hacia los tr finales, cual sera el valor correcto?


Esto mismo ya lo habías consultado y te publique *aquí *el esquema con las resistencias de *47Ω




*


----------



## carbajal

Jota Jota dijo:


> Son de 47Ω ese el valor correcto, el diagrama que has colocado es Ruso, el original es Tailandés que subió amablemente Fogonazo:
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194765
> 
> 
> 
> Nota: Si te distorsiona es porque las bias no están bien ajustadas, habrá que colocar las Resistencias adecuadas de acuerdo a las mediciones correspondientes.



Gracias por la aclaracion, ahora queda todo mucho mas claro, si el amigo fogonazo habia pasado ese esquema pero por otra consulta, no por las resistencias y le habia respondido que no era el mismo esquema por las diferencias pero no explico que era un mismo diagrama solo que segun entiendo el tailandes es el original y sin errores, igual ya tengo todo claro para hacer los cambios correspondientes porque ya tengo hecha la placa con el primer diagrama le faltan las resistencias de 100 oms entre los colectores y  +/- respectivamente, que a su vez van a las resistencias de 47 omios. Gracias por responder y tambien al amigo fogonazo  

PD: respecto al bias lo calibraré después de hacer los cambios respectivos al circuito o hare una nueva placa, les dejare saber como me va, saludos.


----------



## Jota Jota

carbajal dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaracion, ahora queda todo mucho mas claro, si el amigo fogonazo habia pasado ese esquema pero por otra consulta, no por las resistencias y le habia respondido que no era el mismo esquema por las diferencias pero no explico que era un mismo diagrama solo que segun entiendo el tailandes es el original y sin errores, igual ya tengo todo claro para hacer los cambios correspondientes porque ya tengo hecha la placa con el primer diagrama le faltan las resistencias de 100 oms entre los colectores y  +/- respectivamente, que a su vez van a las resistencias de 47 omios. Gracias por responder y tambien al amigo fogonazo
> 
> PD: respecto al bias lo calibraré después de hacer los cambios respectivos al circuito o hare una nueva placa, les dejare saber como me va, saludos.



Para mi gusto quedaría mucho mejor con la versión mas compacta de DETEX con los D1047 y B817 hace unas pequeñas modificaciones y las de 47Ω las deja a 56Ω, al igual con los Diodos Zener y Transistores para los 100W.


----------



## carbajal

Jota Jota dijo:


> Para mi gusto quedaría mucho mejor con la versión mas compacta de DETEX con los D1047 y B817 hace unas pequeñas modificaciones y las de 47Ω las deja a 56Ω, al igual con los Diodos Zener y Transistores para los 100W.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194774
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194775
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194776



Buscare esa version creo que no ha sido posteada aqui, saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Buenas, amigos. Pido la colaboración en lo siguiente.Estaba encaminado  hacer el diseño CES741-Megatech que anexo. Como por cuestion de fuente disponible no ultrapaso los +32V-  aprox, no preciso de mucha potencia y dispongo varios salida NPN, pensé en reformarlo para una salida sin su ultimo par del original y hacerlo cuasi complementario. En la misma foto copié la reforma pensada, a la que me gustaria que me comentaran en caso de hallar algo equivocado ou sugestion. Al reducir las etapas, habría que corregir la ganancia? en caso de si , usar un pre -set( res ajustable)?
Por ultimo, dispongo de varios añejos BUY69A( conforme datos 1000V/10A/100W), eran usados en TV en su epoca, alguien los puede haber usado en salidas de audio?, caso contrario para regulador en fuentes?Muchas gracias


----------



## moonwalker

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Buenas, amigos. Pido la colaboración en lo siguiente.Estaba encaminado  hacer el diseño CES741-Megatech que anexo. Como por cuestion de fuente disponible no ultrapaso los +32V-  aprox, no preciso de mucha potencia y dispongo varios salida NPN, pensé en reformarlo para una salida sin su ultimo par del original y hacerlo cuasi complementario. En la misma foto copié la reforma pensada, a la que me gustaria que me comentaran en caso de hallar algo equivocado ou sugestion. Al reducir las etapas, habría que corregir la ganancia? en caso de si , usar un pre -set( res ajustable)?
> Por ultimo, dispongo de varios añejos BUY69A( conforme datos 1000V/10A/100W), eran usados en TV en su epoca, alguien los puede haber usado en salidas de audio?, caso contrario para regulador en fuentes?Muchas gracias


Para mi concepto con una tensión de +/-32V y dos transistores de salida cuasicomplementaria está bien sin embargo yo agregaría unos condensadores Millers a los drivers porque alguna vez me pasó con este driver que empezó a oscilarme y lo corregí de dicha manera. Saludos.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Muchas gracias. Cuando te refieres a capacitores Miller, son los qu irian en los drives entre base y colector, entorno de 200pf?


----------



## moonwalker

E


Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Cuando te refieres a capacitores Miller, son los qu irian en los drives entre base y colector, entorno de 200pf?


Exactamente Hugo entre Base y colector en ambos drivers.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Entre preguntas, me quedó sin respuesta, la del famoso transistor, BUY69A que lo conocía en su uso en TV (NPN-10A aprox y mas de 500v, los guardé para usarlos como posibles reguladores en fuentes, y quería tener una opinion ou experiencia al adaptarlos a salida de audio?
La otra es saber si se trató aquí sobre diferencias en la practica y/o resultado entre salida complementaria o cuasicomplementaria? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un transistor de conmutación rápida , no es para audio clase AB , podría usarse para clase D.

Si se trató , no hay diferencias auditivas ni de rendimiento en ellas.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Entendido , DOSMETROS.En caso de usar este transistor como regulador de potencia en fuente, por ejemplo en lugar de un 2N3055 ? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

No sería lo ideal . . . pero podés probar.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Bien, Muchas gracias,Dosmetros.


----------



## josco

*@Hugo Pippan *Alguna vez puse transistores de salida horizontal en un amplificador Kenwood y se quemaron, en ese entonces sabía menos que ahora, y ya nunca lo intenté de nuevo, solo uso transistores para audio al hacer alguna reparación. Ese BUY69 recuerdo que venía como salida horizontal o en algunas como regulador.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Hola. Veo que en este circuito/esquema CES 741, usa como opcion los CIs Lf351 o 5534 e indica los cambios en la ganancia a efectuarse. Al armarlo y a título de experiencia, ( uso zócalo/soquete p/CI) ya que sé la diferencia en rendimiento etc quería hacer con el propio 741.
pregunto:
Cuando es necesario el ajuste de off set?  de hacelo, con pre set entre pines de off set y punto medio a tension negativa? El ajuste se haría cuando se lleva a mucha potencia? el ajuste hacerlo desconectando la salida del resto del amplificador? Pienso que lo haré funcionar entre 28 y 35 v =/-, el último par de salida que aparece no usaré.
Como ya habia hecho otras veces, queria alimentar el ci con la misma fuente pero regulando con transistor/zener 15v+/-( en lugar de resitencia/zener). Pregunto : Alguien se complicó con ello? alguna experiencia?
Para las condiciones que presento, alguien tiene sugestión sobre valor/mA de la corriente de reposo?
En caso de usar menos potencia, se cree realmente necesaria la bobina de la salida?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Hola. Veo que en este circuito/esquema CES 741, usa como opcion los CIs Lf351 o 5534 e indica los cambios en la ganancia a efectuarse. Al armarlo y a título de experiencia, ( uso zócalo/soquete p/CI) ya que sé la diferencia en rendimiento etc quería hacer con el propio 741.
> pregunto:
> Cuando es necesario el ajuste de off set?  de hacelo, con pre set entre pines de off set y punto medio a tension negativa? _*El ajuste se haría cuando se lleva a mucha potencia?*_ el ajuste hacerlo desconectando la salida del resto del amplificador? Pienso que lo haré funcionar entre 28 y 35 v =/-, el último par de salida que aparece no usaré.
> Como ya habia hecho otras veces, queria alimentar el ci con la misma fuente pero regulando con transistor/zener 15v+/-( en lugar de resitencia/zener). Pregunto : Alguien se complicó con ello? alguna experiencia?
> Para las condiciones que presento, alguien tiene sugestión sobre valor/mA de la corriente de reposo?
> En caso de usar menos potencia, se cree realmente necesaria la bobina de la salida?
> Muchas gracias





Lee *este* tema


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Muy bien Fogonazo,gracias,  el tema que me indicó, muy completo.Leído. conforme con el, y en vista que los pines del ci en el diagrama correspondientes a off set no son usados, no precisa ajuste, me quedó claro. Bias también claro.
Quiero saber entonces en que situacion de un CI amp operacional se corrige o recomienda hacerlo, para precisión, para  alta ganancia? Si se tiene que corregir seria sin conectar a la etapa siguiente? Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Quiero saber entonces en que situacion de un CI amp operacional se corrige o recomienda hacerlo


El offset se corrige cuando necesitás alta precisión en Corriente Contínua pero un amplificador de audio trabaja en CA, así que el offset - en la medida que sea razonable, y normalmente lo es por que el AO trabaja como VAS y luego sigue una etapa de ganancia de tensión =1 - no es importante.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Gracias, Dr.Zoidberg, entendido. me quedó pendiente esto. si este CES741 funcionara entre los 25 y 35 w aprox, de la red de Zobel, la bobina (por experiencia) se hace necesaria?
Y si alguien tuvo, problemas al alimentar el CI con la misma fuente, pero regulando el voltaje a 15+/-V con transistor/zener ( en vez de resitencia/zener/capacitor? Gracias, nuevamente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La red Zobel/Boucherot no tiene nada que ver - directamente - con la tensión de alimentación sino con el análisis de estabilidad del amplificador.....que no es algo simple de entender para el común de los mortales.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son para cancelar la componente reactiva producida por la impedancia del parlante . . . amén !


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Muy bien, entendido Zoidberg e Dosmetros, gracias. Por ahora me resta respuesta para :

_PIENSO USAR REGULADO CON TRANSISTOR /ZENER PARA  +15V-15V (ALIM.C.I),dependiente de la fuente, pues tengo espacio en la plaqueta de la fuente etc. Como simple mortal que soy, solicito un parecer a los mas entendidos en estas etapas de potencia. Gracias_


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Tendrias que recalcular las resistencias de 4k7 y 5 watios ....el regulador tiene tres pines, entrada, salida, masa y hay que alimentarlo con algun voltio mas de su salida..........no creo que merezca la pena ......yo lo dejaria asi.
Un saludo.


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Buenas tardes. Los diodos( 2x 1N4937), colocados en el diagrama entre las tensiones +/-/masa, supongo que son como protección, ellos son rectificadores rápidos de 1A. No los he visto en otros diagramas de configuración semejante. Pregunto: por que no se usa rectificador comun( tipo 1n4007 por ejemplo)? en caso que tengan que ser de ese tipo, dispongo de SK4F1/100, por lo leido  parece que son semejantes?
Referente a los integrados que recomiendan, da las informaciones de cambios hacer en las resistencias conforme cual se use. Pregunto: cual de esos dos tipo presentados e mas parecido en sus características con el 741? (ya sé que cualquiera de ellos, inclusive 071, 081, son mejores.
Dispongo de unos cuantos TIP 41C , hay alguna discrepancia en usarlo en lugar del MJE340 ( que regula Bias)?. Para usar esos 41C c omo exitadores ( a pesar que pienso usar BD139/140), conforme manual Texas los C indicaría 100V, pienso que esos 100v seria una loteria visto la calidad de los transistores ultimamente, las tensiones a usarse seria entre los 30 a 35v, tengo que correr con la suerte?
La tensiones de entrada de audio en estas configuraciones son de aproximadamente 0,2V?. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 257089
> Buenas tardes. Los diodos( 2x 1N4937), colocados en el diagrama entre las tensiones +/-/masa, supongo que son como protección, ellos son rectificadores rápidos de 1A. No los he visto en otros diagramas de configuración semejante. Pregunto: por que no se usa rectificador comun( tipo 1n4007 por ejemplo)? en caso que tengan que ser de ese tipo, dispongo de SK4F1/100, por lo leido  parece que son semejantes?
> Referente a los integrados que recomiendan, da las informaciones de cambios hacer en las resistencias conforme cual se use. Pregunto: cual de esos dos tipo presentados e mas parecido en sus características con el 741? (ya sé que cualquiera de ellos, inclusive 071, 081, son mejores.
> Dispongo de unos cuantos TIP 41C , hay alguna discrepancia en usarlo en lugar del MJE340 ( que regula Bias)?. Para usar esos 41C c omo exitadores ( a pesar que pienso usar BD139/140), conforme manual Texas los C indicaría 100V, pienso que esos 100v seria una loteria visto la calidad de los transistores ultimamente, las tensiones a usarse seria entre los 30 a 35v, tengo que correr con la suerte?
> La tensiones de entrada de audio en estas configuraciones son de aproximadamente 0,2V?. Muchas gracias


Los diodos efectivamente son una protección para la etapa de salida para cuando trabaja con cargas muy inductivas, es conveniente que sean de alta velocidad, pero NO indispensable.
Mi IC preferido sería el LF351, la línea TL081 posee menor capacidad de corriente de salida que en este caso es deseable que sea alta.
Cuando consultes por un posible reemplazo de transistores publica los datashhet de ambos


----------



## Hugo Pippan

Entendido Fogonazo, gracias. El capacitor que aparece entre entrada y salida (pin 2 y 6) del CI, de valor entre 15 a 100 pf, a mi entender si colocabas entre la entrada y salida de un amplificador este oscilaria, asi que me gustaria saber el porque de tal capacitor . Tengo varios TIP 41C y pregunto si hay inconveniente de usarlo como corrector del BIAS. Tambien saber , conforme la configuración de este amplificador estaria normalizada o fue pensada como entrada al CI 0.2V de tension de audio. Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Hugo Pippan dijo:


> Entendido Fogonazo, gracias. El capacitor que aparece entre entrada y salida (pin 2 y 6) del CI, de valor entre 15 a 100 pf, a mi entender _*si colocabas entre la entrada y salida de un amplificador este oscilaria*_, asi que me gustaria saber el porque de tal capacitor . Tengo varios TIP 41C y pregunto si hay inconveniente de usarlo como corrector del BIAS. Tambien saber , conforme la configuración de este amplificador estaria normalizada o fue pensada como entrada al CI 0.2V de tension de audio. Muchas gracias


Ese capacitor está conectado sobre la entrada *inversora*, justamente lo que hace es evitar oscilaciones de alta frecuencia.
Hay que ver, tal como ya te comente, la ganancia del TIP41 y la del MJE340, pero opinión subjetiva, creo que si.
La ganancia del amplificador se ajusta variando la relación de R1 - R2 variando esa relación se puede aumentar o incluso disminuir


----------



## tremex

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si bien este amplificador NO trae ajuste de corriente de biass, no es una mala idea controlarla midiendo tensión sobre las resistencias de emisor de los transistores finales.   amigo fogonazo... un duda porfa con cuantos transistores puedo usar ese circuito con 2 ?? lo que pasa es que en el diagrama sale varios transitores pero puedo usar 2 uno positivo  y uno negativo ?????????




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 2, 2020



fausto garcia dijo:


> Saludos compañeros
> 
> Comento en este hilo lo siguiente: He armado este amplificador Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" Sub tema "Driver 741"  con resultados muy buenos, he de decir que este es mi primer amplificador transistorizado que armo, y la verdad muy satisfecho con el sonido, lo probe con voltaje desde +-30v a +-48v  y me sorprendió la excelente respuesta en todo el rango de audio (claro prueba con mi *orejimetro*, bastante usado).
> 
> No me dio ningún problema ya que salio a la primera, oficialmente doy fe que este diseño funciona muy bien... si no se consideran audiofilos extremos  .
> 
> Gracias al compañero que lo subió y a fogonazo por crear este tema, mañana subiré fotos del bafle donde vivirá el resto de sus días.
> 
> P.D. Disculpen la poca calidad de las imágenes, mi cámara murió y estas las tome con el celular.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102156
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138267
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 138268


hola amigo asi como esta con 2 transistores le puedo poner 50v ?????


----------



## tremex

Kowaky dijo:


> Fogonazo No puede faltar en su colección que mas diría que es una recopilación, el driver diseñado y comprobado por el creador de la web UN-SOUND SALES que ahora se llama Rain Black
> Es un mini 741 para fuente DC de ±45V a ±65 muy sencillo pero muy bueno
> Usa transistores finales a partir de 2 a 6 complementarios 2SC5200 y 2SA1943


Hola amigo si decasualidad no consigo esas resistencia de 5w de 500 ohm y de 100 y de 50 cual le podria poner ??? cual tu usaste en tu circuito ???

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 2, 2020



Kowaky dijo:


> @electron88, Ambos operacionales son idénticos en cuanto a distribución de pines y alimentación, el TL071 es un operacional J-FET de bajo ruido, tiene un bajo consumo de corriente, de baja temperatura y compensación del coeficiente de tensión, es recomendable usar el TL071, pero originalmente el Mini-741 usa un 741 no quiere decir que este sea malo, cada uno tiene su consumo de corriente y ganancia, varia un poco el sonido pero no es significativamente, puede usar el Operacional que le sea mas asequible
> 
> La potencia con impedancias de 4Ω es de 120W con 2 TR y con impedancia de 8Ω es de 70W, al igual es un amplificador ampliable, esto quiere decir que puede ampliar el numero de transistores a la salida, hay que tener en cuanta que el voltaje mínimo debe ser de ±35V a un máximo de ±65V, mínimo 2 TR Finales a un máximo de 6 TR Finales, potencias entre 100W a 300W, con corrientes desde 2Amp a 6Amp Máximo.
> 
> Si así es los Zener son de 15V a 1W puede usar los 1N4744 estos regulan el voltaje para alimentar el operacional.
> 
> Las resistencias en el diagrama claramente indica:
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104414
> 
> Que son de 2 de 500Ω y 2 100Ω a 5W, tenga en cuenta que hay que realizar el montaje adicional donde van los Transistores de Potencia si este se desea ampliar a mas potencia, instalar Resistencias de 10Ω a 50Ω de sus bases 1/2W, y resistencias entre 0.22Ω a 0.33Ω a 5W desde los colectores de los transistores de salida SPK, si solo se va instalar 2 transistores de potencia se debe instalar como se muestra en la siguiente imagen:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 104415
> 
> Los capacitores o condensadores, hay que instalar los 2 en paralelo, el condensador de poliéster tiene un valor de 0.1µF, y el otro es un condensador NP Bipolar de 2.2µ a 10µF de 50V, se puede colocar 1 de ellos pero debe ser el mas conveniente ojala el condensador NP


para 2 transistores me puedes decir los valores de esas resitencias de 5w ??? porque aqui es un poco dificil de conseguir de 500 hom y de 100hom a 5w  ?????


----------



## Fogonazo

tremex dijo:


> hola amigo asi como esta con 2 transistores le puedo poner 50v ?????



En ¿ Cual circuito ?



tremex dijo:


> para 2 transistores me puedes decir los valores de esas resitencias de 5w ??? porque aqui es un poco dificil de conseguir de 500 hom y de 100hom a 5w  ?????


¿ Cuales resistencias ?, de ¿ Cual circuito

Cuando realices consultas, da referencias* "Precisas"*, *NO *nos obligues a andar buscando los esquemas


----------



## tremex

Fogonazo dijo:


> En ¿ Cual circuito ?
> 
> 
> ¿ Cuales resistencias ?, de ¿ Cual circuito
> 
> Cuando realices consultas, da referencias* "Precisas"*, *NO *nos obligues a andar buscando los esquemas


Hablo de éste, si no puedo conseguir las de 100 Ohm y las de 500 Ohm que le puedo poner   ?


----------



## moonwalker

Hola. Hay algo que no me gusta de ese diagrama. Sí bien usa configuración Sziklai en la salida me parece que aunque puede funcionar así, faltaría como una resistencia entre el colectores de los drivers y +/-VCC respectivamente. Lo otro es, Tremex, que no veo la resistencia de 500 ohmios de la cual hablas, sólo las de 100 ohmios conectadas a los emisores de los drivers. Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 2, 2020

Ya las ví  perdón tremex. Deben ser comerciales las 470 ohmios 5W o colocar dos de 1K/5W en paralelo para que te dé el valor casi exacto de 500 ohmios.


----------



## tremex

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola. Hay algo que no me gusta de ese diagrama. Sí bien usa configuración Sziklai en la salida me parece que aunque puede funcionar así, faltaría como una resistencia entre el colectores de los drivers y +/-VCC respectivamente. Lo otro es, Tremex, que no veo la resistencia de 500 ohmios de la cual hablas, sólo las de 100 ohmios conectadas a los emisores de los drivers. Saludos
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 2, 2020
> 
> Ya las ví  perdón tremex. Deben ser comerciales las 470 ohmios 5W o colocar dos de 1K/5W en paralelo para que te dé el valor casi exacto de 500 ohmios.


Hummm ok gracias. Amigo, otra cosa que me gustaría saber si ese amplificador una ves terminado y listo.. si tiene ruido en la salida o sea si es *S*ilencioso o tiene algún detalle de zumbido en la salida ? y disculpe las molestias


----------



## Fogonazo

tremex dijo:


> Amigo otra cosa me gustaria saber si ese amplificador una ves terminado y listo.. si tiene ruido en la salida osea si es *S*ilencioso o tiene algun detalle de zumbido en la salida ????? y disculpe la molestias


Los ruidos en los amplificadores provienen en aproximadamente un 90% de un mal armado o fuentes de alimentación deficientes, el otro 10% le corresponde a oscilaciones, que también pueden provenir de un mal armado.
Un diseño deficiente genera distorsión.


----------



## tremex

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los ruidos en los amplificadores provienen en aproximadamente un 90% de un mal armado o fuentes de alimentación deficientes, el otro 10% le corresponde a oscilaciones, que también pueden provenir de un mal armado.
> Un diseño deficiente genera distorsión.



Gracias por su respuesta


----------



## yordanis

tengo una duda...el diagrama del amplificador ces 741 le puedo sustituir el operacional por un 4558


----------



## carbajal

yordanis dijo:


> tengo una duda...el diagrama del amplificador ces 741 le puedo sustituir el operacional por un 4558


Son diferentes, te recomiendo TL071, TL081 yo lo uso con este ultimo y me funciona de maravillas


----------



## yordanis

se que son diferentes pero no encuentro un 741 0 tl071 los que tengo a la mano son 4558 combinando los pines debe funcionar


----------



## carbajal

yordanis dijo:


> se que son diferentes pero no encuentro un 741 0 tl071 los que tengo a la mano son 4558 combinando los pines debe funcionar


Entonces has la prueba si ya sabes que son diferentes y comparte tus experiencias con el foro. Saludos!


----------



## yordanis

ok, hare la prueba


----------



## Fogonazo

Esto ya lo aclaré en algún sitio del Foro.
Si bien el tema se denomina_ "Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" Sub tema "Driver *741*"_, el operacional *741 *es el *menos *indicado para esta aplicación, es preferible algo mas moderno y con mejores prestaciones como el *LF351 *incluso por sobre la línea TL061/71/81


----------



## yordanis

gracias fogonazo, yo solo tenia la duda de si podia hacer el amplificador con un 4558


----------



## Fogonazo

yordanis dijo:


> gracias fogonazo, yo solo tenia la duda de si podia hacer el amplificador con un 4558


El 4558 es un operacional *doble*, para esta aplicación solo necesita* 1 *que sería el *NE5534*


----------



## carbajal

Compañeros muy buenas noches, tengo un pequeño dilema, he armado el amplificador Ces-741 megatech, resulta que después de un tiempo funcionando (aproximadamente 2 meses) al amplificador se le quema la resistencia de 10 omios 1w que esta en serie con el condensador de 100nf 250V a la salida del amplificador, ya hice 2 amplificadores y en ambos casos me ha sucedido lo mismo. Alguna sugerencia?
De antemano muchas gracias por cualquier dato que puedan aportar.
Pd. Veo en los archivos que el layout hay uno que tiene unos capacitores de 150pf que no aparecen en el otro, les dejaré los archivos.
PD2. Mi celular está saturado de archivos y no me permite adjuntar las imágenes, pero, están en la primera página.


----------



## sebsjata

Supongo hablas de este Colección de amplificadores de diseño "Asiático" Sub tema "Driver 741"
esa resistencia se quema porque está oscilando el amplificador, esos capacitores si son necesarios, se llaman capacitor miller, colócalos para evitar que oscile el amplificador van conectados entre base y colector lo mas cerca posible.


----------



## blanko001

carbajal dijo:


> Compañeros muy buenas noches, tengo un pequeño dilema, he armado el amplificador Ces-741 megatech, resulta que después de un tiempo funcionando (aproximadamente 2 meses) al amplificador se le quema la resistencia de 10 omios 1w que esta en serie con el condensador de 100nf 250V a la salida del amplificador, ya hice 2 amplificadores y en ambos casos me ha sucedido lo mismo. Alguna sugerencia?
> De antemano muchas gracias por cualquier dato que puedan aportar.
> Pd. Veo en los archivos que el layout hay uno que tiene unos capacitores de 150pf que no aparecen en el otro, les dejaré los archivos.
> PD2. Mi celular está saturado de archivos y no me permite adjuntar las imágenes, pero, están en la primera página.


Hola carbajal, hay 2 opciones para al caso de la resistencia de 10 Ohms. La resistencia no es la indicada, puede que no sea de 1W la que está utilizando. O segundo, el capacitor entra en corto y se queman los dos... Sería muy bueno si subieras fotos de ambos componentes. Un saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo

carbajal dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la información sebsjata y blanko001 vere si puedo adjuntar las fotos ya que mi teléfono esta saturado de archivos tratare de borrar algunos.
> Saludos!


Si el capacitor que menciona *Blanko001 *se encuentra en buen estado verifica lo siguiente, en el esquema aparece 1 capacitor de bajo valor *15pF* colocado sobre el LF351/NE5534, verifica que sea del valor correcto y que se encuentre colocado "MUY CERCA" físicamente de las patas del IC.
También verifica el valor del capacitor de *10pF *de la realimentación


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el capacitor que menciona *Blanko001 *se encuentra en buen estado verifica lo siguiente, en el esquema aparece 1 capacitor de bajo valor *15pF* colocado sobre el LF351/NE5534, verifica que sea del valor correcto y que se encuentre colocado "MUY CERCA" físicamente de las patas del IC.
> También verifica el valor del capacitor de *10pF *de la realimentación


Gracias revisaré los capacitores y comentaré resultados, aún no he podido revisar por falta de tiempo pero en cuanto pueda les indico, gracias nuevamente, saludos


----------



## mikee38

carbajal dijo:


> Gracias revisaré los capacitores y comentaré resultados, aún no he podido revisar por falta de tiempo pero en cuanto pueda les indico, gracias nuevamente, saludos


Hola, si te sirve esta es la configuracion que aplique, sin problemas anda un bombazo, gracias a fogonazo por los consejos.


----------



## Kitronica

Se ve bueno este 741 BTL de 800W Seria interesante poder realizar su respectivo PCB, porque siempre los asiáticos le ponen la cascara   para que no funcione y le compren el Kit que ese si funciona al 100%.


----------



## RobertoDZ1986

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Controlaste /ajustaste la corriente de reposo ?
> ¿ Controlaste no haber colocado invertido los transistores de potencia o los driver´s ?
> ¿ Controlaste que la PCB estuviera correcta ?


la PCB esta mal


----------



## Fogonazo

RobertoDZ1986 dijo:


> la PCB esta mal


¿ Es una aseveración o una pregunta ?


----------



## carbajal

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Es una aseveración o una pregunta ?


Supongo que es una aseveración suponiendo que lo haya comprobado, en mi caso puedo aseverar que la PCB efectivamente tiene un error en la parte donde van los mje340 y mje350 ya que tiene intercambiados 2 pines, cuando hice este amplificador me dio problemas pero encontré el error y lo corregí, actualmente el amplificador ya tiene más de 1 año en funcionamiento y todo bien.
Saludos!


----------



## pedro yamarte

carbajal dijo:


> Gracias revisaré los capacitores y comentaré resultados, aún no he podido revisar por falta de tiempo pero en cuanto pueda les indico, gracias nuevamente, saludos


 Saludos, te comento que las últimas 2 tarjetas que hice, ces 741 pero con el integrado tl071, me dieron guerra, cuándo les media el voltaje de vías perfecto ( 0.45 y -0.45) no pasaba nada, pero cuando colocaba la punta de mi tester en B+ y B - de dicha tarjeta, se encendía los focos que tenía colocado en serie con la fuente de alimentación, igual pasaba sí media el voltaje en los capacitores de la fuente, primera ves que me sucedía eso lo resolví colocando 2 capacitadores de poliéster 474 100 voltios entre GND y B+ y B - y resuelto el problema, pero después una de las tarjetas me hacía extraños raros cuando estaba a mitad de volumen y también lo solucioné colocando capacitadores cerámicos de 15 PF en los drivers finales y 10 PF en los mje 350 y 340 y solucionado todo, mejoró la estabilidad de las tarjetas , quedé impresionado que hasta el consumo disminuyó cuándo la estaba probando con los focos en serie, sin los capacitadores buscaba encender con poco volumen con los capacitores encendía menos, espero que de algo le puedan servir mis experiencias...


----------



## Leodanis Osorio Cespedes

Buenas tardes me hace falta saber si algunos de ustedes conoce este tipo de plano para que me ayude a resolver las conecciones


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pocos datos para ayudarte.....por cierto...!!!!!!!! La mosca posada en el circuito es lo que mejor se ha visto por el foro !!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo al piojo que es una mosca de 10 pF.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Esa mosca tiene un "apéndice" enorme.. 


Conste que empezaron ellos.


----------



## tiovik

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo al piojo que es una mosca de 10 pF.


Es lo ultimo en biocircuitos, el paso previo a los ciberorganismos...

ALERTA: Esto comienza a parecerse a cierto hilo sobre capacitores que pulula por ahi...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Cuando vuelva el que preguntó (si vuelve) debería borrarse la morralla desparramada.


----------



## josco

Leodanis Osorio Cespedes dijo:


> Buenas tardes me hace falta saber si algunos de ustedes conoce este tipo de plano para que me ayude a resolver las conecciones Ver el archivo adjunto 290169


Toma un lapiz y un papel, Y haz el esquema de lo que tienes en la placa. Y puede ser que con eso se pueda aportar algo que necesitas. O puedes comparar con los Amplificadores llamados 741 hay algunos que usan dos diodos en lugar de transistor de Bias. Como este por ejemplo que esta al principio de este post.


----------



## unmonje

Leodanis Osorio Cespedes dijo:


> Buenas tardes me hace falta saber si algunos de ustedes conoce este tipo de plano para que me ayude a resolver las conecciones Ver el archivo adjunto 290169


Entiendo que esto que usted nos muestra, no es un PLANO ni esquema, sino un circuito ya armado de un amplificador de audio de 15 a 30 Watts.
¿Que quiere saber de la conexión ?
Si no tiene el circuito, con un poco de maña lo puede relevar en uan hora y así le pordríamos ayudar , estoy seguro.
Aparte de cdomo conectarlo
¿ No será la mosca el problema suyo ? me pregunto.   No hablo de dinero, claro.


----------

